# Any followers of Jesus here???????



## weatherbill (26 July 2010)

Was wondering if we have an christian stock traders on board?


----------



## nunthewiser (26 July 2010)

weatherbill said:


> Was wondering if we have an christian stock traders on board?




was wondering does it make a difference being a christian stock trader ?

sincere question

does it make you only trade/invest in certain stocks.

what are your feelings on trading other stocks like MST and say MSB etc where there products etc may not fit in with christian values.

or it dont matter and you happy to take all monies from whatever source on the market?


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 July 2010)

I want to get in on this action

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/money/m...arity-monitoring/story-fn312ws8-1225896551630

THE tax office wants a special national body set up to monitor "not for profit" charities, admitting that churches - such as the multi-million-dollar phenomenon Hillsong - are literally "invisible" to it.

And the sector is expanding so rapidly that $31 billion a year is now being drawn out of the federal Budget in tax exemptions to the ever-growing list of groups claiming church and charity status.

The push to put not-for-profit groups under greater fiscal scrutiny comes amid revelations that senior pastors of the Hillsong mega-church and their families are enjoying lavish lifestyles virtually tax-free.

Critics say Hillsong - which makes millions by routinely demanding its followers hand over at least 10 per cent of their salaries for the church coffers - exploits tax exemptions designed to help small, struggling churches.

And i WANT TO GET IN ON THIS ACTION TOO!

http://www.abc.net.au/unleashed/stories/s2959824.htm

Senator Nick Xenophon's back-door approach to bring Scientology under scrutiny through an ill-conceived Tax Amendment Bill on charities  has had the effect of alarming religious groups large and small to his unholy crusade. Now they too could be drawn into the strange vortex Xenophon is creating with his call for charities to be measured not only by public benefit (which they currently already are) but also by the criteria of detriment or harm.

These are murky and dangerous waters for a government to wade into, for who is to judge detriment or harm and how is this to be measured against public benefit? Indeed how are religious groups to be judged within the framework of contemporary society? The tiny Confessing Church founded in Germany in the 1930s protested against the Nazi racial laws. It plotted against the regime and conspired to assassinate Nazi leaders. The group was severely suppressed and Dietrich Bonhoeffer, their leader, was executed in 1945. Today Bonhoeffer is regarded as a hero of modern Christianity, not a violent cult leader. An interesting case where the cult got it right and the mainstream churches in Germany did not.

(On DC-8 aircraft) They got 'em boy. you betcha!



*
How can I get a cut without joining any of these?*


----------



## drsmith (26 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> And the sector is expanding so rapidly that $31 billion a year is now being drawn out of the federal Budget in tax exemptions to the ever-growing list of groups claiming church and charity status.



What could $31bn do in relation to social security/tax free threshold ?

Tax deductability of donations should be abolished alltogether.


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 July 2010)

drsmith said:


> What could $31bn do in relation to social security/tax free threshold ?
> 
> Tax deductability of donations should be abolished alltogether.




Maybe it could house the homeless. Maybe it could help kids get off drugs. Maybe it could be spent on youth apprenticeships and training aussie kids to work in industries that are involved in the the future commodity demand (whether that be mining or agriculture). Maybe it could help empower people dependent on handouts to gain back their dignity through training and an eventual self-sufficient means of income?

What are your suggestions drsmith?


----------



## drsmith (26 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> What are your suggestions drsmith?



I look at it from the broader perspective of tax reform. If the holes are plugged then there is more revenue from which to establish a fairer, simpler tax/welfare system overall.

The difficulty I have with this deduction (and any income tax deduction for that matter) is that it promotes poor value for money choices. 

How much tax deductable revenue for example finishes up in the hands of "the charity industry" where only a small percentage of donations collected goes to the underlying charitable purpose ?


----------



## brty (26 July 2010)

> was wondering does it make a difference being a christian stock trader ?




I find it amusing that a habitted one needs to ask such a question :

Perhaps we should start a divine stock thread, only stocks that perpetually go up can be included.

brty


----------



## nunthewiser (26 July 2010)

brty said:


> I find it amusing that a habitted one needs to ask such a question :
> 
> Perhaps we should start a divine stock thread, only stocks that perpetually go up can be included.
> 
> brty




 i was being sincere as intrested in the answer to if there was good clean money or nasty evil money and would they take both.

LOL i reckon that "divine stock thread " would be a goer tho, i,d even donate a % of my winnings to MY church if i couldnt lose


----------



## OK2 (26 July 2010)

I was unable to find a stock code for Jesus, do I look up commodities? Surely religion has very little to do with share trading.


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 July 2010)

OK2 said:


> I was unable to find a stock code for Jesus, do I look up commodities?




You are the answer dude! Maybe he could?


----------



## derty (26 July 2010)

So weatherbill, I guess you will be going short on Sept 3rd then.
http://earthquake-invasion.blogspot.com/


----------



## Boggo (26 July 2010)

Just remember that Atheism is a non-prophet organization.


----------



## drsmith (26 July 2010)

Prophet from religion has the advantage of being tax free.


----------



## pixel (26 July 2010)

drsmith said:


> I look at it from the broader perspective of tax reform. If the holes are plugged then there is more revenue from which to establish a fairer, simpler tax/welfare system overall.
> 
> The difficulty I have with this deduction (and any income tax deduction for that matter) is that it promotes poor value for money choices.
> 
> How much tax deductable revenue for example finishes up in the hands of "the charity industry" where only a small percentage of donations collected goes to the underlying charitable purpose ?




You do have a point, Doc:
The "Charity Industry" should be stopped, if by that we understand the same thing: Call Centres that cold-call numbers at random, even exempt from obeying the "do not call" register. And they rake in a huge cut off any pledged donations - in some cases up to 85%, I believe.

Where I don't quite agree is your assertion "it promotes poor value for money choices". Were we to take the care for the disadvantaged, the aged, the homeless away from established charity organisations and hand it to government and public service - I'm certain it would cost twice as much and drown in administration and fat-cattism.

I do agree, however, that there are a lot of interest groups that waste donation money on their own fat-cattism. Much of that is based on anecdotal evidence and forming my own opinion, but consider this:

I bought my current car, a Commodore wagon, as an ex-lease 2nd hand. It had been leased by a well-known charity, whose operative had driven 37,000 km in 18 months and was "entitled" to an upgrade to a newer model. Buying it 2nd hand saved me 40% on the new price.
Another charity pampers their office staff by offering them zero-interest loans to buy a car. I could understand it if a nurse on call-out duty got that kind of assistance. But the receptionist???
And better not get me started on tax-free donations to a church, where a bunch of geriatrics, supposedly after a life of strict celibacy, pass judgment and lay down rules about how juveniles have to cope with their hormones and what young couples and families are allowed to do in their bedrooms.

Summary: Yes, let Nick Xenophon have a go; stop the phonies from the genuine charities. Subject every charity to strict audits, require proof that at least 90% (or some other reasonable number) benefits the target.

PS The group, of which Dietrich Bonhoeffer was a member, wouldn't have applied for tax exemption anyway. They followed their conscience without even thinking about financial gain or incentive. That made them true Christian heroes. Neither do I believe Mother Theresa would've acted any differently depending on whether she was tax-exempt or not.


----------



## solomon (26 July 2010)

As a follower of Jesus I think we should let the big fella speak for himself on the issue - "render to Caesar the things that are Caesar’s, and to God the things that are God’s" (Luke 20:25)


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 July 2010)




----------



## GumbyLearner (26 July 2010)

solomon said:


> As a follower of Jesus I think we should let the big fella speak for himself on the issue - "render to Caesar the things that are Caesar’s, and to God the things that are God’s" (Luke 20:25)




I'm sure you will extract more from Goldman Sachs, JP Morgan and Citibank than you would ever from us. Maybe you should focus more of your time on those people! 

I just want to listen to music.


----------



## solomon (26 July 2010)

Hi Gumby,
I'm not nearly as smart as the Biblical character wo inspired my avatar's name and I can't make head nor tail of your last post. Wold you mind unpacking it a bit?


----------



## Agentm (26 July 2010)

OK2 said:


> I was unable to find a stock code for Jesus, do I look up commodities? Surely religion has very little to do with share trading.




lol

try vatican and fraud in google

then try church and fraud in google

and then your likely to get some answers on whose footprints one should follow..


dyor and all imho


----------



## Matty (27 July 2010)

Hi weatherbill, yes I am a follower of Christ and am currently trading. I can't believe the garbage that gets posted in a thread that is just asking a simple question. 

What was the reason for your thread? Just curious??

Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## wayneL (27 July 2010)

I've always wondered why people use this "Jesus" word when referring to this man.

We insist on pronouncing foreign leaders name in precisely their native accent... I was always amused how "Gorbachev" was pronounced by newsreaders and statesmen of the day. Yet people refuse to even use the real name of the person referred to in the OP. 

...which of course was something that sounded like "Yeshua".

The question should be "Any followers of Yeshua Ben Yosef here?".

</pedantic>


----------



## Ruby (27 July 2010)

Matty said:


> Hi weatherbill, yes I am a follower of Christ and am currently trading. I can't believe the garbage that gets posted in a thread that is just asking a simple question.
> 
> What was the reason for your thread? Just curious??
> 
> ...




Matt, it's easy to see the reason for the thread.  Weatherbill is just trying to promote his crazy website, which asks for donations.   His "earthquake" thread last year was shut down, so he's now giving it another go.   

Must say I found the thread last year extremely entertaining though.


----------



## explod (27 July 2010)

Looks like there is great potential in this Kraft Cheezes stuff so have been thinkin of consulten a few of the experts on here, Ageo and GG for example and seeing if I could get into the *Gold Blessing * business.

Of course the physical donations in my view have the potential to skyrocket as the US Godbotherin paper stuff is looking decidedly week the last few years and cause Benanke was forced to open his mouth at Congress the other day should get weaker in the next few trading days.

In Aus., the mighty dollar up over 10% in the last month so if we can get a branch of *Gold blessing* going off shore could be pretty good.

Just a thought


----------



## explod (27 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Maybe it could house the homeless. Maybe it could help kids get off drugs. Maybe it could be spent on youth apprenticeships and training aussie kids to work in industries that are involved in the the future commodity demand (whether that be mining or agriculture). Maybe it could help empower people dependent on handouts to gain back their dignity through training and an eventual self-sufficient means of income?
> 
> What are your suggestions drsmith?




Or we could set up a large military missionary (all senior officer to be women) to lock up all the males in the Congo where the raping of women from 6 months old is just normal stuff.  Anyone else see 4 corners last night.  And we think weve got problems. 

Where's the Pope when you really need him.  And surely this has as big a case as Saddam Hussain.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> was wondering does it make a difference being a christian stock trader ?
> 
> sincere question
> 
> ...




Bumps question as its been lost in all this other stuff and i sincerely want an answer from a jesus follower


----------



## Buckfont (27 July 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Bumps question as its been lost in all this other stuff and i sincerely want an answer from a jesus follower




Agreed nun, its deafening in the silence. What do they think of CWN, ALL, FGL, LNN and the like.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2010)

And also i am intrested in Donations .

What happens if the church is offered a large sum donation from a dubious source ..i.e they know the money comes from evil doings etc etc . do the church accept the donation and turn a blind eye or do they refuse the donation because of the source .

The reason i ask is because i want to know if money is classed as beyond Godly morals and the morals do not enter the equation when it comes to cold hard cash?


----------



## skcots (27 July 2010)

I am a follower of Jesus (upon him be peace) but am not a Christian nor believe he is God.


----------



## awg (27 July 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> And also i am intrested in Donations .
> 
> What happens if the church is offered a large sum donation from a dubious source ..i.e they know the money comes from evil doings etc etc . do the church accept the donation and turn a blind eye or do they refuse the donation because of the source .
> 
> The reason i ask is because i want to know if money is classed as beyond Godly morals and the morals do not enter the equation when it comes to cold hard cash?




Well the Catholic chuch is pretty strong round Italy, and so is the mafia, and one suspects the latter occassionaly atone for their sins and attain some redemption from the former


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2010)

awg said:


> Well the Catholic chuch is pretty strong round Italy, and so is the mafia, and one suspects the latter occassionaly atone for their sins and attain some redemption from the former




Exactly..... Not just in Italy, Heard of quite a few "donations" from other sources being gladly recieved by more local churches.

Just wondering on how this fits with the "Godly" ethos of it all .

The moneys fine no matter where it comes from ? 

If the church has no problem with it why is there such an uproar over " blood diamonds" and the such ... seems a highly hypocritical situation to me , but hey what would i know im just a bogan that pretends to be a nun on the internet.


----------



## malachii (27 July 2010)

Not sure what I'm opening myself up too yet but here goes....

Yes - I am a Christian (God botherer, follower of Christ or whatever term you wish to use) and yes I am a trader.

Yes - my faith does influence my trading in some aspects (I try not to trade gambling companies (ie wow) and alcohol companies (having said that I used to own Peter Lehmann Wines??) but I do occaisionally trade a share that does something that I dont agree with without realising.  No - I dont then go into apoplexy over it - I accept my mistake and move on and try not to repeat.

I do tithe (give 10%) of my trading profits to my church.  No - it is not tax deductable because it is an anonymous gift into the plate on a sunday.  Yes I do sometimes donate to other charities and things that do make a donation tax deductible.  

I think in most ways I am just a normal average everyday person that trades for a career.  I have been doing it for nearly 20 years now (full time most of that time but until recently I was also a flight instructor).  Yes - I make incredible mistakes - I ignored my stop loss the other day and paid the penalty - so NO - being a Christian does not give me Super Trading Powers!

I'm not sure if I have answered the questions that were originally asked.  I don't want to get caught up in the "emotional hysteria" that a question like this quite often causes but I'm happy to discuss openly (in the annonymous environment of the internet!) my faith and trading if anyone wants to do it in a mature non abusive manner.

malachii


----------



## Matty (27 July 2010)

Good response malachii I agree with you, also put myself in the same boat apart from the 20 years experience! Well done! 

Ruby, I remember this guy now! It was pretty funny, I looked into his site back then, apparently God confirmed all of this to him through a deck of cards?? hahaha!!

So we're all waiting for September yes?


----------



## Julia (27 July 2010)

Ruby said:


> Matt, it's easy to see the reason for the thread.  Weatherbill is just trying to promote his crazy website, which asks for donations.   His "earthquake" thread last year was shut down, so he's now giving it another go.
> 
> Must say I found the thread last year extremely entertaining though.




Yep, it was funny.  We're overdue for a bit of humour imo.
It's a bit of a shame, though, to suck in the genuine sounding people like Malachi.


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2010)

I really enjoyed the incorrectly spelt "Vistigial Organs evolution myth" thread. Some seriously funny stuff there. Then the "Bird to Dinosaur Evolution myth" (I think it was called) was a corker !

Amen


----------



## Southern X (27 July 2010)

Yea, verily!

Especially when my screens are covered in tomato sauce,
Mine eyes gaze heavenwards searching out the Boss.
Humbly I beseech Him to show me the trade,
Wherewithal lucre my margin is closed paid!

SX


----------



## Mofra (27 July 2010)

wayneL said:


> I've always wondered why people use this "Jesus" word when referring to this man.
> 
> We insist on pronouncing foreign leaders name in precisely their native accent... I was always amused how "Gorbachev" was pronounced by newsreaders and statesmen of the day. Yet people refuse to even use the real name of the person referred to in the OP.
> 
> ...



I could be even more pedantic and insist on calling him "Yuz Asaf" or "Saint Issa" but I wouldn't want the villagers to light the torches and grab the pitchforks


----------



## Ruby (27 July 2010)

Where are you Weatherbill?   You haven't reappeared since starting this thread, and we are up to nearly 40 posts!  But then you are not really interested in any fellow travellers on this forum, are you?   You are just trying to get more hits on your website - and perhaps a few donations.

Come back Weatherbill and entertain us!!  I need some humour to lighten an otherwise very grey day.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2010)

malachii said:


> Yes - my faith does influence my trading in some aspects (I try not to trade gambling companies (ie wow) and alcohol companies (having said that I used to own Peter Lehmann Wines??) but I do occaisionally trade a share that does something that I dont agree with without realising.  No - I dont then go into apoplexy over it - I accept my mistake and move on and try not to repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for a reply.

does your faith effect the way you look at ST trade ops or is it mainly if you were looking at a longer term investment vehicle .... i.e  WOW may have imminent breakout and going for a trot ..... would you trade this and take the cash or bypass it alltogether based on a moral desicion?

Bummer about the super powers 

Cheers


----------



## Calliope (27 July 2010)

awg said:


> Well the Catholic chuch is pretty strong round Italy, and so is the mafia, and one suspects the latter occassionaly atone for their sins and attain some redemption from the former




Actually, awg, the Catholic church is not too strong round Italy, hence the very low birth rate. Even the believers are not too keen on Jesus. They prefer his mother, for her trick of virgin birth, which surpasses any of Jesus's miracles. They call her the Madonna. 

The Mafia certainly use her to their advantage, and they have deep pockets to pay for absolution.


----------



## wayneL (27 July 2010)

Mofra said:


> I could be even more pedantic and insist on calling him "Yuz Asaf" or "Saint Issa" *but I wouldn't want the villagers to light the torches and grab the pitchforks *




But that's the fun part. :


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2010)

Vague recollection of an old crone *whack whack whack .... little TS ducking for cover* wearing a habit and carrying a stick preaching me at Sunday School that *whack whack whack* Jesus "real" name was unprouncable and could not be *whack whack whack ...... Waaaahhhh* uttered by human tongues.


----------



## jonojpsg (27 July 2010)

Agentm said:


> lol
> 
> *try vatican and fraud in google*
> 
> ...




Hey agentm, surely you know that the vatican is simply the latter day Roman Empire?  As such they have the resources built up over two thousand years of a *massive* state sponsored organisation and should not be considered fraudulent at all, simply what they are.


----------



## malachii (27 July 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Thanks for a reply.
> 
> does your faith effect the way you look at ST trade ops or is it mainly if you were looking at a longer term investment vehicle .... i.e  WOW may have imminent breakout and going for a trot ..... would you trade this and take the cash or bypass it alltogether based on a moral desicion?
> 
> ...




G'day Nun,

Yes - for me it does effect my short term trades.  I wont trade WOW at all and there are a few others but you have to understand that this is a personal thing.  I have yet to find anywhere in the bible is says "thou shall not trade gambling and pub shares".  To me if another person (Christian or not) said that they traded WOW then it certainly wouldn't make me think any worse of them - it's just that for me - I am uncomfortable with how they generate their profits and therefore I want no part of it.  I am probably over reacting but I would rather that.  To often we (as individuals and as a society) try to see how far we can push boundaries rather than just respecting them.  

Just out of interest the CEO who introduced and really pushed WOW into pubs and pokies is a born again Christian who I have a lot of respect for.

malachii


----------



## drsmith (27 July 2010)

pixel said:


> Where I don't quite agree is your assertion "it promotes poor value for money choices". Were we to take the care for the disadvantaged, the aged, the homeless away from established charity organisations and hand it to government and public service - I'm certain it would cost twice as much and drown in administration and fat-cattism.



It does in the context that claiming a deduction is in part doing something with someone elses money. The forestry industry is a classic example where investments did not offer a reasonable return on their own merit but seemed attractive due to tax concessions. In the end these investments lost  $billions for both taxpayers and investors. While the return on charity is of a different nature (social rather than monetary), the principal is the same.

People can donate to charity regardless of whether a tax deduction is claimable or not.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2010)

malachii said:


> G'day Nun,
> 
> Yes - for me it does effect my short term trades.  I wont trade WOW at all and there are a few others but you have to understand that this is a personal thing.  I have yet to find anywhere in the bible is says "thou shall not trade gambling and pub shares".  To me if another person (Christian or not) said that they traded WOW then it certainly wouldn't make me think any worse of them - it's just that for me - I am uncomfortable with how they generate their profits and therefore I want no part of it.  I am probably over reacting but I would rather that.  To often we (as individuals and as a society) try to see how far we can push boundaries rather than just respecting them.
> 
> ...




Thankyou for that reply malachii.

It  wasnt actually the answer i was expecting on here and for that i say cheers for a level and reasonable answer.

 ya did ruin my fun tho as i wanted to poke at some of the more hypocritical and black and white way of thinking posts.

You have a great evening.


----------



## awg (27 July 2010)

malachii said:


> Not sure what I'm opening myself up too yet but here goes....
> 
> Yes - I am a Christian   I don't want to get caught up in the "emotional hysteria" that a question like this quite often causes but I'm happy to discuss openly (in the annonymous environment of the internet!) my faith and trading if anyone wants to do it in a mature non abusive manner.
> 
> malachii




If you are a person of faith, do you think it helps you feel reassured in any way against the vagaries of the market?

I was speaking to a believer today, and he was such an enthusiastic, jovial fellow that I found myself feeling that a conversion might be of benefit to me


----------



## Sean K (27 July 2010)

weatherbill said:


> Was wondering if we have an christian stock traders





> Any followers of Jesus here???????




What's the code?


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2010)

kennas said:


> What's the code?




G.O.D

www.asx.com.au d.y.o.r next time buddy


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 July 2010)

malachii said:


> G'day Nun,
> 
> Yes - for me it does effect my short term trades.  I wont trade WOW at all and there are a few others but you have to understand that this is a personal thing.  I have yet to find anywhere in the bible is says "thou shall not trade gambling and pub shares".  To me if another person (Christian or not) said that they traded WOW then it certainly wouldn't make me think any worse of them - it's just that for me - I am uncomfortable with how they generate their profits and therefore I want no part of it.  I am probably over reacting but I would rather that.  To often we (as individuals and as a society) try to see how far we can push boundaries rather than just respecting them.
> 
> ...




I would agree with your logic malachii.

I am a follower of Homer Simpson, and he is perennially bothered by Ned Flanders, who as it happens I am led to believe, like you, follows Jesus..

As a result I have sold all my holdings in MSF Maryborough Sugar Factory, as the manager of the Mulgrave Mill, a major contributor to the earnings of MSF is one Peter Flanders, and this disturbs me.

I believe this makes me a better trader.

gg


----------



## Slipperz (27 July 2010)

I may have mentioned his name in passing today watching SSN at the open.

:


----------



## Julia (27 July 2010)

malachii said:


> G'day Nun,
> 
> Yes - for me it does effect my short term trades.  I wont trade WOW at all and there are a few others but you have to understand that this is a personal thing.  I have yet to find anywhere in the bible is says "thou shall not trade gambling and pub shares".  To me if another person (Christian or not) said that they traded WOW then it certainly wouldn't make me think any worse of them - it's just that for me - I am uncomfortable with how they generate their profits and therefore I want no part of it.  I am probably over reacting but I would rather that.  To often we (as individuals and as a society) try to see how far we can push boundaries rather than just respecting them.
> 
> ...



Malachii, if all Christians expressed themselves so well, and avoided a fanatical approach as you seem able to do, religion would be a more popular phenomenon.

awg:  I know what you mean about happy Christians.  I know a few and nothing gets them down, seemingly because they believe their God always knows what's best and doesn't 'send them anything'  they cannot cope with.

I've definitely envied them at times.


----------



## weatherbill (28 July 2010)

Silence lets me know what's in the heart of people.

It reveals their motives and thoughts. It shows what is really inside of them. Sometimes, the cannot see the dirt of false accusation they have become so acostomed to. The use that to justify themselves, as though they are higher than the christians they claim are all the same.

They like to stereo type people and put them all in one basket. 

They've never met me or even conversed with me much to try to ge tto know me. It shows their lack of DD adn a mind built on presumption instead of investigation and hard facts.

The hard fact is, from June of 2009 to March of 2010, I lived out of my van and travelled the entire west coast of the US distribution by hand and foot over 230,000 mega quake warning flyers.

   I don't think anyone here can claim an extravegant living that they try to stereo type every christian with on that.

During that entire time, I only hit up a hotel once, during the super bowl. I went to truck stops and shelters for showers and ate raw food, with a rare fast food meal.

    Anyone who has visited the site lately, will be quite suprised to see the others who are getting the same date for this grand event. You can also email some of these folks about their testimonies as well to follow up.

God has backed his word and he has backed it big, with plenty of the new testimonies that have come in the last few months.

Too bad some of you traders will be hammered ths summer.

In fact, you mockers of Jesus, I'll be against the market and let's see you do the opposite....ha ha ...... you wont have the guts, once you take a new visit to my site...... I'll let you thank th eLord soon enough for the precaution,.....

and oh yeah, I saved that earthquake thread, every last one of you mockers and your posts! I have jpegs of every page of it. I knew to save it for the day that;s about to soon come upon you.....

Now you all have a nice big G'day and we'll chat a little more on this soon enough. 8)


----------



## Ruby (28 July 2010)

Weatherbill, you are such a hoot!


----------



## moXJO (28 July 2010)

weatherbill said:


> Too bad some of you traders will be hammered ths summer.
> 
> In fact, you mockers of Jesus, I'll be against the market and let's see you do the opposite....ha ha ...... you wont have the guts, once you take a new visit to my site...... I'll let you thank th eLord soon enough for the precaution,.....
> 
> ...




Jesus gave you stock market tips Isn't that a bit like insider trading. 
On another note your earthquake prediction is clashing with my prediction of nuclear land sharks with laser eyes destroying the west coast in September.
*sigh* I guess I can push mine back to October. I to will be short the market but long uranium stocks.


----------



## derty (28 July 2010)

weatherbill said:


> and oh yeah, I saved that earthquake thread, every last one of you mockers and your posts! I have jpegs of every page of it. I knew to save it for the day that;s about to soon come upon you....)



weatherbill,

When you do send it to the Big Fella could you please cc me in on it too, that is one email address I would love to have. 

Thanks in Advance. 
derty


----------



## explod (28 July 2010)

derty said:


> weatherbill,
> 
> When you do send it to the Big Fella could you please cc me in on it too, that is one email address I would love to have.
> 
> ...




Put me in too thanks Bigfella, could get long odds this far out so worth a punt.   Though you never know with my ticker, could throw a wobbly anytime.

Go Big Jesus


----------



## spooly74 (28 July 2010)

weatherbill said:


> Now you all have a nice big G'day and we'll chat a little more on this soon enough. 8)




Condescending wanker. Hope you choke on a Big Mac.


----------



## awg (28 July 2010)

weatherbill said:


> and oh yeah, I saved that earthquake thread, every last one of you mockers and your posts! I have jpegs of every page of it. I knew to save it for the day that;s about to soon come upon you.....
> 
> Now you all have a nice big G'day and we'll chat a little more on this soon enough. 8)





Isnt it a little un-Christian to be so mean?

especially if you are a follower of Jesus, as I acknowledge the Old Testament can be fairly vengeful

If you are correctly predicting some day-of-judgement event, then we will all have plenty to worry about on the day ( including yourself) without recieving mocking emails


----------



## Ruby (28 July 2010)

awg said:


> Isnt it a little un-Christian to be so mean?
> 
> especially if you are a follower of Jesus, as I acknowledge the Old Testament can be fairly vengeful
> 
> If you are correctly predicting some day-of-judgement event, then we will all have plenty to worry about on the day ( including yourself) without recieving mocking emails




I think WB is having a little foot-stamping episode because no-one takes him seriously.   But he has set himself up to be mocked - just begging for it, so why is he surprised?  He accuses us of having minds "built on presumption instead of investigation and hard facts".   Hard facts????

Oh dear, I think the poor man should go back to handing out his leaflets on the west coast of USA where the earthquake and tsunami are going to hit.


----------



## explod (28 July 2010)

Ruby said:


> Oh dear, I think the poor man should go back to handing out his leaflets on the west coast of USA where the earthquake and tsunami are going to hit.




Going to hit alright, a 100 foot wave of new paper dollar bills


----------



## trainspotter (28 July 2010)

weatherbill said:


> In fact, you mockers of Jesus, I'll be against the market and let's see you do the opposite....ha ha ...... you wont have the guts, once you take a new visit to my site...... I'll let you thank the Lord soon enough for the precaution,.....




I am reminded of Psalm 137 v9 in these instances "Blessed art though that dash the heads of infants with rocks, He will be happy then".

I also like the empty challenge of " you wont have the guts, once you take a *new visit *to my site". Is that like a solicitation you can't refuse or what?

ROFL


----------



## tehnoob (28 July 2010)

I just decided that my vote is going to the Liberals. Their mental health plan should go a long way to preventing such delusional behaviour.


----------



## weatherbill (28 July 2010)

awg said:


> Isnt it a little un-Christian to be so mean?
> 
> especially if you are a follower of Jesus, as I acknowledge the Old Testament can be fairly vengeful
> 
> If you are correctly predicting some day-of-judgement event, then we will all have plenty to worry about on the day ( including yourself) without recieving mocking emails




You tihnk Jesus is a push over..... sorry , but you need to learn, we are going to defend the faith! Me and my Jesus are no push over, you want to play hard ball?  By the grace of God, I got game! And I will challenge anyone one of you fools who beleive in evolution theory - the lies inside your head are gonna crash and burn August 10th - see you then 8 )


----------



## weatherbill (28 July 2010)

but I do admit, your responses have been cracking me up... 
you guys are hoot!


----------



## sails (28 July 2010)

awg said:


> Isnt it a little un-Christian to be so mean?...




My sentiments exactly.

I think Malachii's post was excellent and presents a well balanced perspective - certainly reflects my own views.

I see no point in trying to inflict one's beliefs on to others who are not interested.  I think faith in God is a personal thing and those choices should be respected.

I do have friends who are not religious and it makes absolutely no difference to the friendship.  

Weatherbill obviously feels he has a message of doom - whether he is right or wrong with his prediction I have no idea and only time will tell.  Personally, I am quite uncomfortable with the condescending manner.

Weatherbill - have you ever read this? _ "Let your light so shine before others so that they may see your good works and glorify your father who is in heaven"._  I see no point in slamming your ideas to other people.  Why not try the biblical approach instead?


----------



## trainspotter (28 July 2010)

What happens on August 10th other than Anotonio Banderas birthday? I think Herbert Hoover is on the same day ?

Amen and pass the salt.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 July 2010)

weatherbill said:


> but I do admit, your responses have been cracking me up...
> you guys are hoot!




I,m with you bill. Boy are they gunna look silly typing all these witty , cheeky comebacks underwater.

Thanks for the warning, i got my floaties next to the pc.

cheers


----------



## Julia (28 July 2010)

sails said:


> Weatherbill obviously feels he has a message of doom - whether he is right or wrong with his prediction I have no idea and only time will tell.  Personally, I am quite uncomfortable with the condescending manner.



Me too.   Somehow the last thread managed to be funny, but this one has a level of nastiness that's quite unpleasant.


----------



## trainspotter (28 July 2010)

Acts 23:3 Then said Paul unto him, God shall smite thee, thou whited wall: for sittest thou to judge me after the law, and commandest me to be smitten contrary to the law?

Weatherbill has shown his true colours. I prefer Malachiis post myself. Most salubrious.


----------



## tech/a (28 July 2010)

Just love it.

The human race is so up itself that it thinks it knows everything.

Its been around a paltry 500,000 yrs if you include all Neanderthal groups and 6000 yrs if you only include the self educating homo sapiens.

Where as the Universe is 13.75 Billion yrs old.

We believe we are the only ones in the in comprehensible vastness of space and not only that we KNOW it was created by OUR GOD.
Better still some of us evidently know the REAL GOD where as all the "Others" are sadly mistaken.

This sort of thinking truly epitomizes where we are as a species.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 July 2010)

tech/a said:


> Just love it.
> 
> The human race is so up itself that it thinks it knows everything.
> 
> ...



Tech could you expand on what you mean by the real god?


----------



## Boggo (28 July 2010)

Second hand cars, real estate, insurance and religion are a few items that come to mind.
I have no problem with any of these items.
Now most of the a****holes that sell or promote these, well that's a different story.


----------



## wayneL (28 July 2010)

explod said:


> Going to hit alright, a 100 foot wave of new paper dollar bills




LMAO - post of the month.


----------



## tech/a (28 July 2010)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Tech could you expand on what you mean by the real god?




A *perception* by a person or group who believe their god to be the only true god.

Which only has meaning if you yourself entertain the idea of a god.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 July 2010)

tech/a said:


> A *perception* by a person or group who believe their god to be the only true god.
> 
> Which only has meaning if you yourself entertain the idea of a god.



Got ya. Thanks.


----------



## wayneL (28 July 2010)

Hey WeatherBill, I need to know when the Taupo volcano is going to blow next... 800 years overdue apparently.


----------



## moXJO (28 July 2010)

tech/a said:


> Just love it.
> 
> The human race is so up itself that it thinks it knows everything.
> 
> ...




Pfffttt sounds like someone is pissed because Jesus didn't show up on their tortilla


----------



## awg (28 July 2010)

weatherbill said:


> You tihnk Jesus is a push over..... sorry , but you need to learn, we are going to defend the faith! Me and my Jesus are no push over, you want to play hard ball?  By the grace of God, I got game! And I will challenge anyone one of you fools who beleive in evolution theory - the lies inside your head are gonna crash and burn August 10th - see you then 8 )




Havnt checked yr website, so I probably shouldnt be speculating, but I do think at some time, West USA could experience a severe seismic event.

A geographical thing really, Tokyo as well

As for pumping naysayers&trolls on a stock forum b4 or after the event, well, 

do you reckon that is doing the Lords work?

Placing myself momentarily in the position of the Lord, I could think of better things for both of us actually


----------



## explod (28 July 2010)

tech/a said:


> Just love it.
> 
> 
> Where as the Universe is 13.75 Billion yrs old.
> .




Who told you that ?

 and what do they reckon started it?


----------



## tech/a (28 July 2010)

(1)Wiki
(2) When they finish experiments with the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) in Geneva Switzerland---if we all survive that is!!---I and the rest of the world will know exactly how it came about.---the beginning of the universe.

But of course god created the beginning it doesnt matter what we find to the contrary.


----------



## Twiddle (28 July 2010)

explod said:


> Who told you that ?




Physics, Cosmology, Geology, Chemistry. They all independently attest to the age of the earth and universe.



explod said:


> and what do they reckon started it?




There are many ideas and hypotheses, however currently the correct answer is "no one knows". But more importantly we need to try and understand if that is even a valid question. Time and space "starting", may be a flawed concept to begin with.

Suffice to say, it is complex. But we know what we shouldn't do, and that is claim to have the answer when we don't have any evidence, as religion does.


----------



## Ruby (28 July 2010)

trainspotter said:


> What happens on August 10th....?




I think that's when the tsunami is going to hit.   The earthquake follows early in September.


----------



## trainspotter (28 July 2010)

Ruby said:


> I think that's when the tsunami is going to hit.   The earthquake follows early in September.




Excellent ! I am off to get my longboard out of storage. 

HEY ! .... wait a minute ...... doesn't underwater earthquakes cause tsunamis? SO shouldn't the earthquake precede the tsunami?


----------



## Ruby (28 July 2010)

That's what I thought TS, but in this case we are wrong.


----------



## robots (28 July 2010)

hello,

what a great thread, fabulous discussion

just amazing where the mind takes us

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## malachii (28 July 2010)

awg said:


> If you are a person of faith, do you think it helps you feel reassured in any way against the vagaries of the market?
> 
> I was speaking to a believer today, and he was such an enthusiastic, jovial fellow that I found myself feeling that a conversion might be of benefit to me




G'day awg,

Yes and no.  Deep down I believe in a greater power so yes I find reassurance in that.  No - I still travel the emotional rollercoaster like everyone else when the market moves with or against me.

My God is an awesome God who has made seperate rooms in heaven for us.  Threads like this make me say "Thank you God" for that!

malachii


----------



## malachii (28 July 2010)

malachii said:


> My God is an awesome God who has made seperate rooms in heaven for us.  Threads like this make me say "Thank you God" for that!
> 
> malachii




Sorry awg - this comment was in no way referring to your question.  I just got a bit frustrated at some previous comments that I had just read and slipped this in without thinking (see - us Christians do have our moments where we aren't nice and peaceful!!).

malachii


----------



## Woko (28 July 2010)

My 1st contribution. 

No doubt there are investors, including Christians, with all sorts of values that help determine which stocks they buy &, perhaps more importantly, which stocks they don't buy. There are ethical managed funds which cater for those whose values would mean there's a limited range of stocks in which they would invest but my limited experience suggests that it pays to
research carefully the approaches of these managed funds to investing. As well, some companies' activities are well hidden & it's not until one drills well down that their "less ethical" activities are discovered.  As always, caveat emptor.

Woko


----------



## Temjin (29 July 2010)

Guys, I would stop bullying the prophet here. Who knows we might end up something like this?

http://www.news.com.au/world/online...d-of-mass-murder/story-e6frfkyi-1225897762113

Better be safe than sorry.  You will never know what people CAN and WILL do in the face of humiliation and under social isolation. (who tend to strive for attention and MAY do whatever he/she can do get it) 

This is soooo off topic already. lol


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 July 2010)

malachii said:


> Sorry awg - this comment was in no way referring to your question.  I just got a bit frustrated at some previous comments that I had just read and slipped this in without thinking (see - us Christians do have our moments where we aren't nice and peaceful!!).
> 
> malachii





You don't say.

From my reading of history since anno domino jc1, Christians have had more than a few moments when they haven't been nice and peaceful, way more than just a few moments. All the way from the Romans, through the Normans, the Crusades, Inquisition and on to Kosovo. 

Yes you do have your moments.

But what it all has to do with trading shares apart from you being any other brand of godbotherer fails me.

These religious threads should be put in a separate part of ASF, perhaps with alchemy, tarot cards and other belief systems. Lets have a "Cloudland" area of ASF.

gg





gg


----------



## malachii (29 July 2010)

G'day GG,

You are right - Christians have been making a mess forever.  But then so have all groups.  I think the more common thread is the human species.  If we don't unite behind religion and fight then it is about something else (ever seen the football hooligans in Europe?).  There have been many many atrocities caused by non Christians as well.  This doesn't excuse any group but rather highlights the common factor as being mankind rather that a particular reason.  Unfortunately we seem to be programmed with this "us and them" mentality that causes us to look for similarities to unite behind and differences to fight about.

You're also correct that we seem to have moved off topic.  I'd be more than happy for it to move back to how beliefs (specifically in this case Christianity) effects trading decisions. 

malachii


----------



## drsmith (29 July 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> These religious threads should be put in a separate part of ASF, perhaps with alchemy, tarot cards and other belief systems. Lets have a "Cloudland" area of ASF.



This is a good idea as the discussion would not be necessarily limited to the non-economic. 

In the current political climate it would the place to discuss tax simplification.


----------



## weatherbill (2 August 2010)

so we should let the souls of men perish without pressing them to see their real need? I dont see that as love..... I see love as sharing so they might be saved



sails said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> I think Malachii's post was excellent and presents a well balanced perspective - certainly reflects my own views.
> 
> ...


----------



## weatherbill (2 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Excellent ! I am off to get my longboard out of storage.
> 
> HEY ! .... wait a minute ...... doesn't underwater earthquakes cause tsunamis? SO shouldn't the earthquake precede the tsunami?




earthquake in or near japan causes this tsunami in august,
then the september us west coast mega quake, and that possibly will send a tsunami the other way.I dont have word on that, but just that it will be sept 3rd, as others have written in their amazing testimonies of this date as well , listed at the web site.


----------



## wayneL (2 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> so we should let the souls of men perish without pressing them to see their real need? I dont see that as love..... I see love as sharing so they might be saved




If you want to be a "fisher of men", you have to put an attractive bait on the hook. What people like you do is scare the fish away.


----------



## BradK (2 August 2010)

wayneL said:


> If you want to be a "fisher of men", you have to put an attractive bait on the hook. What people like you do is scare the fish away.




I agree. I have NEVER seen someone converted to Christianity with one of the street corner yellers warning that the end of the world is nigh - save your soul or burn in hell type stuff... 

Seems to be completely against the message of Christ. Its as if Christ said one thing, and 'most' of the church seems to DO the exact opposite! 

Brad


----------



## explod (2 August 2010)

Peace and love was apparently the word of Jesus.

Fear seems to have been the tool of *orgainsations* to control.  As do the Darth Vada uniforms jumping out of helicopters on prime time tv. 

If the world became truly peace loving and coperative the rich could not exploit us.


----------



## Ruby (2 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> so we should let the souls of men perish without pressing them to see their real need? I dont see that as love..... I see love as sharing so they might be saved




So pleased to see you back Weatherbill.   Spreading childish nonsense about card tricks, earthquakes and tsunamis is not sharing love, and it is not going to 'save' anyone from anything.

What is supposed to be the purpose of this earthquake and tsunami anyway?


----------



## Ruby (2 August 2010)

wayneL said:


> If you want to be a "fisher of men", you have to put an attractive bait on the hook. What people like you do is scare the fish away.




Weatherbill always rises to the bait though!


----------



## sails (2 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> so we should let the souls of men perish without pressing them to see their real need? I dont see that as love..... I see love as sharing so they might be saved




Sharing fear???  Trying to rescue those who don't see the need to be rescued?  
Most cults are based on fear where people conform simply because of fear.  
Fear becomes the controlling factor which is far removed from the genuine article...

I think you and I will need to agree to disagree.


----------



## weatherbill (10 August 2010)

I expect the japan quake, generating the US tsunami,  to hit within the next 10 hours, unless I'm mis-assessing this and it hits tomorrow.


----------



## explod (10 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> I expect the japan quake, generating the US tsunami,  to hit within the next 10 hours, unless I'm mis-assessing this and it hits tomorrow.




Come on there billy, stick with the 10, no about 8 hours now.   

Should be on the evening news.   But if you're not sure, then money on tomorra.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 August 2010)

Thanks Bill,

Will wear an extra pair of floaties at the convent today


----------



## spooly74 (10 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> I expect the japan quake, generating the US tsunami,  to hit within the next 10 hours, unless I'm mis-assessing this and it hits tomorrow.




...


			
				weatherbill said:
			
		

> *Warn your friends, warn your family, of the August 9th/10th warning tsunami*
> 
> *If people cannot believe in, the giver of this info, Jesus Christ (for eternal life and escape from the 2nd death), once they see these things come to pass, I can only shake my head at the rediculous conclusion in their minds that a mere man can predict the future this accurately with no divine help from above. *
> *In the words of Mr T, “I pity the fool!”*


----------



## tech/a (10 August 2010)

Just imagine what the conversation would have been like had you played scrabble.

Below from W/B web page.
Irrefutable evidence!!!!


----------



## trainspotter (10 August 2010)

I was playing poker the other night with some mates and they said the same thing ! My mates that is ....... not the cards. They reckoned I should have been able to walk on water with a hand like this !


----------



## Ruby (10 August 2010)

Weatherbill, what I can't work out is why God doesn't just talk to you in plain, easy-to-understand English instead of messing around with silly card tricks.   There would be no misunderstanding then.   Imagine how much egg you are going to have on your face if you misinterpreted!!!


----------



## nunthewiser (10 August 2010)

Ruby said:


> .   Imagine how much egg you are going to have on your face if you misinterpreted!!!




Imagine whats going to happen if he is right????


----------



## moXJO (10 August 2010)

> A MODERATE 5.4-magnitude earthquake struck the Andaman Islands today, seismologists said, but there were no immediate reports of damage and a tsunami warning was not issued




http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/moderate-quake-hits-andaman-islands/story-e6frfku0-1225903306077


Almost there..........


----------



## awg (10 August 2010)

Hi scared-e-cats

Saw a TV doco about megasunamis focusing on the Canary Islands.

Since a volcanic event in 1958, the island is splitting in half.

When the broken off bit avalanches into the ocean a 300ft Tsunami will sweep the Atlantic.

Dont believe me?

http://www.rense.com/general56/tsu.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megatsunami

http://www.drgeorgepc.com/TsunamiMegaEvaluation.html


----------



## trainspotter (10 August 2010)

If you look really closely at post #106 you can just make out the silhouette of a surfer. That is me on my longboard just under the lip of that cracking 100 foot right hander. SURFS UP !


----------



## tech/a (10 August 2010)

*I predict*

That when this disappears into insignificance---FORGOTTEN

This is their out!!

*We have misinterpreted!!!---*

Insert prediction here--------

As it is with every prediction which doesnt come off.


----------



## Ruby (10 August 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Imagine whats going to happen if he is right????




Hmmm!  Lots of egg on *my *face!


----------



## nunthewiser (10 August 2010)

I got my floaties just in case


----------



## Surly (10 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> I expect the japan quake, generating the US tsunami,  to hit within the next 10 hours, unless I'm mis-assessing this and it hits tomorrow.




Did he tell you if it was GMT...local time here....local time in the US...which coast.

Not really very precisie for a omnipotent, omniscient, omnipresent being. What time would god work by anyway? Which religions calendar for a start?

cheers
Surly


----------



## Julia (10 August 2010)

Perhaps the general idea is right, but God got his geography confused, and was a bit out on the timing, and the current floods in Pakistan fulfil the prediction?
Damage and loss of life is said to be worse than the combined toll of the Boxing Day tsunami and the Haiti earthquake.


----------



## tech/a (10 August 2010)

Its a sign! See below.
Ill be in FIJI
Sept 22nd
My sisters birthday is Sept 3rd.
With 144 days left to vote ---what happened to the timeline?


----------



## nunthewiser (10 August 2010)

is it safe to take off my floaties yet?


----------



## Timmy (10 August 2010)

This close enough WBill?

*quake shakes Vanuatu, generating small tsunami*
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...ng-small-tsunami/story-e6frg6so-1225903588757


----------



## drsmith (10 August 2010)

We can't possibly have a thread about the good lord without a reference to Richard Dawkins.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...rqa-to-bin-liner/story-fn3dxity-1225903675240


----------



## moXJO (10 August 2010)

Did he mean the 10th over in US or here?


----------



## Timmy (11 August 2010)

moXJO said:


> Did he mean the 10th over in US or here?




This was his post at 7.58 am on the 10th (Aust. date):





So on the 10th Aust. time.

Post #101 is the above post.


----------



## derty (11 August 2010)

So is the Japan Quake - US tsunami that just didn't happen different to the Mega Quake Tsunami Sept 2010 - US West Coast? Or do we have another new and exciting countdown to look forward to?

Also go here to get your up to the minute earthquake information: http://www.iris.edu/seismon/


----------



## Timmy (11 August 2010)

derty said:


> So is the Japan Quake - US tsunami that just didn't happen different to the Mega Quake Tsunami Sept 2010 - US West Coast? Or do we have another new and exciting countdown to look forward to?




The one that just didn't happen is different and separate to the one in Sept. that isn't going to happen.

So, yes, new and exciting countdown to look forward to.


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2010)

What am I going to do with my pallet of baked beans now?


----------



## noirua (11 August 2010)

If you follow Jesus you are supposed to give up everything to the poor. If you have not, then basically, you are not a follower.


----------



## Ruby (11 August 2010)

Weatherbill, Weatherbill, where are you?  You are suddenly very quiet after the world shaking event-that-didn't-happen yesterday!  I thought you would be here telling us *why *it didn't happen as you predicted via the cards.

Has God let you down?   Got his dates wrong?  Playing little tricks on you?   I suspect he's having a big belly laugh at your expense right now.

Never mind.   You have a second chance.   We'll all be waiting for the Big One in Sepember


----------



## nomore4s (11 August 2010)

Julia said:


> Perhaps the general idea is right, but God got his geography confused, and was a bit out on the timing




Maybe God had a sickie yesterday? Bad virus going around atm:


----------



## Ruby (11 August 2010)

Perhaps it was a geographical mistake and what God meant was the Vanuatu 'tsunami' - the 23cm one.


----------



## malachii (11 August 2010)

noirua said:


> If you follow Jesus you are supposed to give up everything to the poor. If you have not, then basically, you are not a follower.




Sorry - where did this come from?  Can you give me a reference.

malachii


----------



## moXJO (11 August 2010)

Ruby said:


> Perhaps it was a geographical mistake and what God meant was the Vanuatu 'tsunami' - the 23cm one.




This proves God is an aussie. 
He went about it really half arsed, couldn't find west coast on the map and then knocked off early.


----------



## explod (11 August 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Maybe God had a sickie yesterday? Bad virus going around atm:




May not be so. the line was a bit blurring and think Bill said tonight was thought a possibility.

So hang in there and hang on, the waves down here at Mount Martha beach are hitting a metre as we speak.


----------



## tech/a (11 August 2010)

This sort of rubbish isn't as innocuous as most think.

People sell homes,up root families,quit jobs, and destroy relationships all due to some nut case who's ego is so large and deluded he thinks he is the voice of God to the human race.

Frankly its extremist religion ---- extremist under the guise of Christianity.


----------



## Timmy (11 August 2010)

tech/a said:


> This sort of rubbish isn't as innocuous as most think.
> 
> People sell homes,up root families,quit jobs, and destroy relationships all due to some nut case who's ego is so large and deluded he thinks he is the voice of God to the human race.
> 
> Frankly its extremist religion ---- extremist under the guise of Christianity.




Are you talking about Steve Keen?


----------



## Ruby (11 August 2010)

tech/a said:


> This sort of rubbish isn't as innocuous as most think.
> 
> People sell homes,up root families,quit jobs, and destroy relationships all due to some nut case who's ego is so large and deluded he thinks he is the voice of God to the human race.
> 
> Frankly its extremist religion ---- extremist under the guise of Christianity.




Yes, of course it is extremist, and I think very dangerous, but the best way to treat it is to laugh at it, in my opinion.   These nut cases are never going to listen to any sort of reason.  They are so totally brainwashed.


----------



## Logique (11 August 2010)

> Any followers of Jesus here???????



Swans man myself. However if he is up for trade at the end of the season, the Swans could look at him as a backup ruckman.

Sorry weatherbill, and no disrespect to your beliefs, but you did lead with your chin here!


----------



## Surly (11 August 2010)

Logique said:


> Swans man myself. However if he is up for trade at the end of the season, the Swans could look at him as a backup ruckman.
> 
> Sorry weatherbill, and no disrespect to your beliefs, but you did lead with your chin here!




Who does Jesus think he is, Michael Tuck?

The blokes over 2000 years old now Logique it will be a one season deal at best.

cheers
Surly


----------



## trainspotter (11 August 2010)

KOWABUNGA dudes !!!!!! SURFS UP !! No wait ..... it isn't ...... 23cm is not much at all really. Might have to get the jetski out of the shed and do some tow ins !!


----------



## tech/a (11 August 2010)

Surly said:


> Who does Jesus think he is, Michael Tuck?
> 
> The blokes over 2000 years old now Logique it will be a one season deal at best.
> 
> ...




Mate the games much faster now.
He be crucified!


----------



## nunthewiser (11 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Might have to get the jetski out of the shed and do some tow ins !!




sorry mate i borrowed it ..... i left my missus there instead


----------



## trainspotter (11 August 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> sorry mate i borrowed it ..... i left my missus there instead




GOSH ! Is that what that caterwauling noise was? I thought the Seadoo had dropped a thrust bearing !!


----------



## Ruby (11 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> KOWABUNGA dudes !!!!!! SURFS UP !! No wait ..... it isn't ...... 23cm is not much at all really. Might have to get the jetski out of the shed and do some tow ins !!




TS, you must be so disappointed.   I know how much you were looking forward to that great ride.    But wait!  You will get a second chance in September.   The big quake then will probably be followed by a tsunami


----------



## sails (11 August 2010)

tech/a said:


> This sort of rubbish isn't as innocuous as most think.
> 
> People sell homes,up root families,quit jobs, and destroy relationships all due to some nut case who's ego is so large and deluded he thinks he is the voice of God to the human race.
> 
> *Frankly its extremist religion ---- extremist under the guise of Christianity.*




Well said, Tech/a

Sadly, some people do become very sucked in to the point of detriment to themselves.  

If WB's enlightenment came from gambling, something doesn't add up..  God and gambling both start with "g" but that's about the only thing they have in common - IMO of course!...


----------



## tech/a (11 August 2010)

sails said:


> Well said, Tech/a
> 
> Sadly, some people do become very sucked in to the point of detriment to themselves.
> 
> If WB's enlightenment came from gambling, something doesn't add up..  God and gambling both start with "g" but that's about the only thing they have in common - IMO of course!...




Sails

Back when I was 20 (36 yrs ago) A god fearing guy by the name of John Nash was in Adelaide predicting a tsunami to hit and destroy Adelaide on the 6Th of January of that year along with an entourage.
It was so well publicized that the then Premier Don Dunstan on the 6th of January walked to the end of the jetty to hail the tsunami.

I and a group of others met John Nash---we realized he was delusional when he was asked.

"How do you know Adelaide is wiped out by a tsunami?"

His reply.

"Because God showed me in a dream the front page of the "Advertiser"
showing the massive devastation and the date of that front page was 6/1"---(I cant remember the exact year.)

After a great deal of hushed whispering around the group we all set off to the pub for a few rounds.100% confident nothing was going to happen.

Can you pick it?

But in a very strong religious Italian community I know there were many who sold up esplanade property at way below retail in fear!

Different year different nutter and same repetitious theme.


----------



## Logique (11 August 2010)

Ha ha,
thanks for the laugh boys, brightens up the day. The poor old Swannies aren't going anywhere with Bradshaw and Craig Bolton both unfit, and butter-fingers Jesse White can't buy a mark. 

What a legend Michael Tuck, the Hawks have produced some beauties haven't they. With JC, yeah a one-year deal, and a fitness test.


> Who does Jesus think he is, Michael Tuck?
> The blokes over 2000 years old now Logique it will be a one season deal at best.
> cheers
> Surly





tech/a said:


> Mate the games much faster now.
> He be crucified!


----------



## noirua (11 August 2010)

malachii said:


> Sorry - where did this come from?  Can you give me a reference.
> 
> malachii





Where is it?  Come on now, it's in The Bible.

MARK 10:21
And Jesus, looking at him, loved him, and said to him, "You lack one thing; go, sell all that you have and give to the poor, and you will have treasure in Heaven; and come, follow me.


----------



## trainspotter (11 August 2010)

Never fear ... Moses is here ! BTW ... where is Weatherbill? Back at the Texas hold 'em table shuffling the deck?


----------



## malachii (11 August 2010)

noirua said:


> Where is it?  Come on now, it's in The Bible.
> 
> MARK 10:21
> And Jesus, looking at him, loved him, and said to him, "You lack one thing; go, sell all that you have and give to the poor, and you will have treasure in Heaven; and come, follow me.




Surely even in your quote you can see this was directed at one person.  This was not a directive or commandment for the masses.  Throughtout the Bible there is references to many wealthy people - no others were given this commandment.  If you read the whole text regarding this Jesus is trying to help someone who has a particular hang up ie his wealth.  It even doesn't say that he had to do it to follow Christ.  The quote says " sell all that you own and give it to the poor, and you will have treasure in Heaven;" He then goes on to say " come, follow me."  

I still dont believe that anywhere in the Bible it says that to follow Christ you must give all your wealth to the poor.  David was a man after God's own heart and was extremely wealthy.  Mind you - David was not a great poster boy on a lot of issues.

malachii


----------



## trainspotter (11 August 2010)

Numbers 15:32-36 (King James Version)

 32And while the children of Israel were in the wilderness, they found a man that gathered sticks upon the sabbath day. 

 33And they that found him gathering sticks brought him unto Moses and Aaron, and unto all the congregation. 

 34And they put him in ward, because it was not declared what should be done to him. 

 35And the LORD said unto Moses, The man shall be surely put to death: all the congregation shall stone him with stones without the camp. 

 36And all the congregation brought him without the camp, and stoned him with stones, and he died; as the LORD commanded Moses.

How does one interpret this then malachii ? Literally or metaphorically? 

Still waiting for the swell to come up so I can drag the longboard out of storgage. Might have to go to the casino and count some cards first.


----------



## explod (12 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Never fear ... Moses is here ! BTW ... where is Weatherbill? Back at the Texas hold 'em table shuffling the deck?




A good photo there Transpotter.  Honest in the old days.  They do lots of tricks wth photos now you know.

Anyway, dont' you worry about all this snide sinfull stuff billy, come back and have another guess next year.  We'll be here.


----------



## malachii (12 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Numbers 15:32-36 (King James Version)
> 
> 32And while the children of Israel were in the wilderness, they found a man that gathered sticks upon the sabbath day.
> 
> ...




G'day Trainspotter,

I'm not sure how you want me to answer this.  I think your having a go at my faith because you find this action reprehensible and to be honest so do I.  But I'm not here to defend individual passages or for that matter God Himself.  

Theologians, scholars and great minds have debated these points for generations and still haven't come up with answers.  There are many questions that I have that I cannot find answers for.  Does this impact my faith? Definitely.  Does it make me doubt? Everyday!  Does it mean that I walk away from my faith. No.  I think I would have more trouble believing in God if I did understand it all.  I mean how can a finite mind understand the infinite?  I understand how an aircraft flies but show it to someone who doesn't and they have to either have faith that it will or refuse to believe.  Whether the person refuses to have faith or refuses to believe doesn't change the basic fact of the aircraft's existence or its ability to fly.  I guess what I'm trying to say is some days you just have to go on faith.  You cant explain it.  People will think you are crazy but that's OK.  

I don't think I have answered your question.  I'm not really sure you wanted an answer as much as you were trying to point to the "unfathomableness"(???) of the Christian faith and maybe the injustice of a God who is meant to be just.  Either way - I'm not sure anyone would be able to answer it to your satisfaction, certainly not me.  But maybe you could take away that while all us Christians are a little crazy - maybe somedays you just gotta have a little faith.

malachii


----------



## trainspotter (12 August 2010)

I would have just used the word "metaphorically" if it was me. I thought it was a simple passage in the Bible telling us not to work on the Sabbath myself.

Oh well ....... keep the faith malachii.


----------



## malachii (12 August 2010)

LOL

Some days you need someone to bring you back to earth.  Thanks for that. 

malachii


----------



## awg (12 August 2010)

tech/a said:


> I and a group of others met John Nash---we realized he was delusional when he was asked.




Religious delusions are common amongst schizophrenics



tech/a said:


> But in a very strong religious Italian community I know there were many who sold up esplanade property at way below retail in fear!




haha..did you snap any up?

bit of a tsunami on the stockmarket since the 10th


----------



## Surly (12 August 2010)

malachii said:


> G'day Trainspotter,
> 
> I'm not sure how you want me to answer this.  I think your having a go at my faith because you find this action reprehensible and to be honest so do I.  But I'm not here to defend individual passages or for that matter God Himself.
> 
> ...




To quote the great Ned Flanders "Why me, Lord? I've always been good. I don't drink or dance or swear. I've even kept kosher just to be on the safe side. I've done everything the Bible says! Even the stuff that contradicts the other stuff! What more can I do? I...I..I feel like I wannaa yell out, but I just can't dang-darn-diddly-darn-dang-ding-dong-diddly-darned do it! I just...I..."

cheers
Surly


----------



## tech/a (12 August 2010)

awg said:


> Religious delusions are common amongst schizophrenics
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No I was 20 and had enough for a hamburger---even that was stretching it.

What gave it away was he "SAW" the 6/1 Advertiser with the disaster as front page news.
The Advertiser would have been wiped out along with everything else!
Cant have both.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 August 2010)

tech/a said:


> Sails
> 
> Back when I was 20 (36 yrs ago) A god fearing guy by the name of John Nash was in Adelaide predicting a tsunami to hit and destroy Adelaide on the 6Th of January of that year along with an entourage.
> It was so well publicized that the then Premier Don Dunstan on the 6th of January walked to the end of the jetty to hail the tsunami.
> ...




He'd probably say he just got the date wrong tech, give the guy a break, geddit, give him a break  lol








gg


----------



## weatherbill (12 August 2010)

in all sincerity, this is a 22 month long experiement in seeing if God still answers prayer thru the casting of lots.

Sometimes, the lot can be misinterpreted, which I beleive is the case here.

Two days in a row, I had cast lots thru prayer and the shuffle of a deck of cards and pick off the top of the deck.

Both of those days, the cards came up 8-2-8-Queen.
I thought getting the 8-2-8-Q two days in a row was incredible odds.
To me it is evidence that God is in it, but at the time I could'nt conclude anything concrete from it, accept that maybe it meant the 28th of August,
8/28 and I just wrote off the queen, as though it didn't mean anything. In that same lot cast, I had picked others and vertically, the cards were 8-10-10, so it had me thinking with the other lots cast later showing 8/9-10/10, that is would occur on the 9th/10th, but going back and re-assessing this, my original prayer was, show me the month and year, but it may have been that God was wanting to show me the month and  day, becaue I already knew the year and thus, the 8 for august and then the 2+8+Q (12)= 22nd day of August, so I may have misinterpreted all of this.
   All the other lots cast were showing me the 8 first or adding to the 8 always, and then the others were showing me th e9th or the 10th, but with 8-10-10 it could mean to add the 10+10 for the 20th. 

Its pure speculation at this point, but th eodds of me pulling up the 8-2-8-Q , 2 days in a row had me hooked, so someone from the relm of the Spirit was giving me this.
This is one reason I am convince this still hits august. What would you guy conclude, if after praying to be shown when this would hit, you get 4 of the same cards in a row,  2 days in a row after random shuffle....
do you see my dilema?????


----------



## Ruby (12 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> in all sincerity, this is a 22 month long experiement in seeing if God still answers prayer thru the casting of lots.
> 
> Sometimes, the lot can be misinterpreted, which I beleive is the case here.
> 
> ...




Wetherbill, in all sincerity my friend, you are deluding yourself.   Drawing a sequence of cards from a deck means nothing.    Anyone can put any interpretation on it they like.   God doesn't want to show you anything - you would just like to *think *he does.  If your god is all powerful, as you claim him to be, don't you think he would give you a message in plain English if he wanted to?  Give up on the predictions - they never come true and you just end up wasting a lot of energy that could be put to better use.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> do you see my dilema?????




Totally!

If ya cant baffle em with bullsheet what hope is there in becoming an internet superhero.


----------



## spooly74 (12 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> Both of those days, the cards came up 8-2-8-Queen.
> I thought getting the 8-2-8-Q two days in a row was incredible odds.
> To me it is evidence that God is in it, but at the time I could'nt conclude anything concrete from it, accept that maybe it meant the 28th of August,
> 8/28 and I just wrote off the queen, as though it didn't mean anything. In that same lot cast, I had picked others and vertically, the cards were 8-10-10, so it had me thinking with the other lots cast later showing 8/9-10/10, that is would occur on the 9th/10th, but going back and re-assessing this, my original prayer was, show me the month and year, but it may have been that God was wanting to show me the month and  day, becaue I already knew the year and thus, the 8 for august and then the 2+8+Q (12)= 22nd day of August, so I may have misinterpreted all of this.
> ...




ROFL. Expanding your range.
I'm sure you'll find a way.





			
				Ruby said:
			
		

> Give up on the predictions - they never come true and you just end up wasting a lot of energy that could be put to better use.



I doubt it.
God works in mysterious ways. Perhaps he sent weatherbill to give us a laugh


----------



## trainspotter (13 August 2010)

Or perhaps he sent weatherbill as a prophet? When it does happen and we are all swamped by the Tsunami and shuffle our mortal coil off this spinning blue globe and ask God ... WHY OH WHY DID YOU NOT WARN US? He will reply "I sent you weatherbill didn't I ?"

To which we will roll around on the floor with great merriment and joy and sing a special song of praise for weatherbill similar to Psalm 137.

By the Tsunami of the American West Coast,
Where we lay down,
We remember ASF, 
As if it was Zion.

Amen.


----------



## Sean K (13 August 2010)

I've resisted to make comment at all in this thread to see where it was headed, but my suspiscion was correct. Ridicule the religious folk amongst us confirming their lack of evolutionary development. God is a myth and Jesus was a talented bloke, at best.


----------



## explod (13 August 2010)

kennas said:


> I've resisted to make comment at all in this thread to see where it was headed, but my suspiscion was correct. Ridicule the religious folk amongst us confirming their lack of evolutionary development. God is a myth and Jesus was a talented bloke, at best.




And what is your view my friend ?


----------



## Ruby (13 August 2010)

kennas said:


> I've resisted to make comment at all in this thread to see where it was headed, but my suspiscion was correct. Ridicule the religious folk amongst us confirming their lack of evolutionary development. God is a myth and Jesus was a talented bloke, at best.




This thread never headed anywhere - that was obvious from the start.   Weatherbill set himself up for ridicule; his real purpose was to promote his website and his tsunami / earthquake predictions which resulted from pulling cards out of a deck - also obvious!   What did *you *expect Kennas?   Something mentally challenging and uplifting?

Weatherbill has achieved his aim - lots of us have probably looked at his website (I have), and we have had some entertainment.


----------



## trainspotter (14 August 2010)

Not sure what this cloud transformation means?


----------



## weatherbill (15 August 2010)

I think this tsunami hits August 22nd

the original lot cast was an 8-2-8-Queen-10

take the 8 for august, 2+8+Q(12)=22 then the 10 for the year.

8-22-10

the very next day I picked the same exact cards, only not the 10, just the 8-2-8-Q

If I had kept going, I would have picked the 10 and that would have given me a clue but I only picked the 4 cards the next day, which is a miracle in of itself, that I picked the 8-2-8-Q two days in a row. This is where I beleive I made the mistake with the original lot cast.

Only a week away till we find out on that


----------



## Ruby (15 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> If I had kept going, I would have picked the 10..............




WB, how do you *know *you would have picked the 10?  Rather a large leap, isn't it?

I have to say, I admire your optmism.   If it doesn't happen on 22nd Aug, when is the next date to look out for?

Where did you get the idea in the first place that drawing a sequence of cards meant a tsunami?   Could it not have meant something else?   Say, the winning horse at the races on Saturday????   Or the date the EURUSD started to head down again?????  (Now *that *would have made me sit up and take notice!)

Just add it to the other questions I have asked you, which remain unanswered.


----------



## Sean K (15 August 2010)

Wasn't there some other person predicting an earthquake and tsunami on the West Coast of the US a couple of years ago?

He came and left pretty quick after that embarrassing situation.


----------



## noco (15 August 2010)

Did God create MAN or did man create GOD?


----------



## Sean K (15 August 2010)

noco said:


> Did God create MAN or did man create GOD?



Man created God, like all other myths we have created over time. The list is extensive. None of them actually exist.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 August 2010)

kennas said:


> Man created God, like all other myths we have created over time. The list is extensive. None of them actually exist.




Like Bin laden?


----------



## Ruby (15 August 2010)

kennas said:


> Wasn't there some other person predicting an earthquake and tsunami on the West Coast of the US a couple of years ago?
> 
> He came and left pretty quick after that embarrassing situation.




Yes, that was Weatherbill's other thread on this subject.  Now closed.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17091


----------



## Sean K (15 August 2010)

Ruby said:


> Yes, that was Weatherbill's other thread on this subject.  Now closed.
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17091



Oh dear. Well, I guess we just wait and watch then.


----------



## wayneL (15 August 2010)

noco said:


> Did God create MAN or did man create GOD?




I am certain the God man created didn't create man.


----------



## weatherbill (18 August 2010)

Another incredible confirmation came in last night here in this youtube video
 (see web site, click my name) or see yeshuadisciple at youtube search field and scroll down to casting lots video
This lot he cast was just incredible!

That makes 17 + strong confirmations now on the september 3rd date

I miss read the tsunami lots cast. that still hits in August I beleive, but this sept 3rd date, unlike the tsunami time being august, has a whole lot more backing it!


----------



## Ruby (18 August 2010)

wayneL said:


> I am certain the God man created didn't create man.




That just about sums it up Wayne!




weatherbill said:


> I miss read the tsunami lots cast. that still hits in August I beleive, but this sept 3rd date, unlike the tsunami time being august, has a whole lot more backing it!




And if you get this one wrong.........?      Maybe you should eat some proper food WB.    Long fasts make you light-headed!


----------



## chrisalex (19 August 2010)

I am surprised the Moderators allowed this thread to proceed. Weatherbill, you are the lowest type of parasite for what you are doing. And I am an atheist.

                                      chrisalex


----------



## derty (19 August 2010)

I'm pretty sure Joe is letting it continue purely for it's comedic value.


----------



## Sean K (19 August 2010)

derty said:


> I'm pretty sure Joe is letting it continue purely for it's comedic value.



I'm having a laugh, cheers WB.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 August 2010)

You do realise that most of the world from Rome to Rajasthan would say that you bastards will go to hell for these comments.

gg


----------



## chrisalex (19 August 2010)

Hi Kennas. About October '09 I made an enquiry about ADY. I had   just bought 50k at 1.9 cents I was a newby and still very nervous about the share game. Your reply was very subtle, ADYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. They had the bi-annual share raising. It jumped to 2.4 cents and I jumped as well. But as we know, a monkey could make money this time last year. The tip was welcome.

                                                           chrisalex


----------



## electronicmaster (19 August 2010)

Just to answer the Threads Topic question.

Its is hard to be free,  but I am finding ways to be free. 

And I am against fractional Reserve Banking or Modern Money Mechanics.  Even if it can be used as a tool to defeat inflation (if you know how).  Not that one can have a choice in the matter at times.


----------



## Ruby (20 August 2010)

derty said:


> I'm pretty sure Joe is letting it continue purely for it's comedic value.




Agreed!


----------



## noirua (20 August 2010)

malachii said:


> I still dont believe that anywhere in the Bible it says that to follow Christ you must give all your wealth to the poor.  David was a man after God's own heart and was extremely wealthy.  Mind you - David was not a great poster boy on a lot of issues. malachii




Hmmmmmmmmmm, NO!  Don't forget about the rich man and the eye of the needle.  Tends to say you must give away enough to be just able to live on. Sell those shares, car and house, or you're not following Jesus!
[mind you, the English translation is quite often a load of codswallop, as they adjusted it to control the people; the original version - I believe, held by the Russian Orthodox  Church - reads quite differently to the various English translations]


----------



## malachii (20 August 2010)

Still no mention of giving your money to the poor - it just mentions the difficulties associated with riches.

I still cant get a grip on this "enough to live on" thing.  Every person I have met has a different definition of "enough to live on".  I once was involved in a discussion with a very learned person who stated clearly that you couldn't be a Christian if you owned any vehicle that was more than a 3 year old Commodore.  Still trying to work out how this works????  I'm sure there are many people in the world that would consider you extremely wealthy if you owned a 3 year old Commodore and others that would consider you extremely poor.  It's all a matter of perspective.  

Also not sure about this original text thing.  Too many people start saying "ah yes but in this translation......".  Even Greek and Hebrew philosophers can argue about the minute inflections of the written word.  The most common modern translations out there are taken from the Dead Sea Scrolls so I think in the vast majority of cases they are fairly accurate.  I think too often we get caught up in the detail to the detriment of the basis of the lesson.

malachii


----------



## trainspotter (20 August 2010)

chrisalex said:


> Hi Kennas. About October '09 I made an enquiry about ADY. I had   just bought 50k at 1.9 cents I was a newby and still very nervous about the share game. Your reply was very subtle, ADYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. They had the bi-annual share raising. It jumped to 2.4 cents and I jumped as well. But as we know, a monkey could make money this time last year. The tip was welcome. chrisalex




Are you attributing Kennas reply to your good fortune? I might have to start listening to him more often ! Way to go Kennas !


----------



## trainspotter (20 August 2010)

malachii said:


> Still no mention of giving your money to the poor - it just mentions the difficulties associated with riches.
> 
> I still cant get a grip on this "enough to live on" thing.  Every person I have met has a different definition of "enough to live on".  I once was involved in a discussion with a very learned person who stated clearly that you couldn't be a Christian if you owned any vehicle that was more than a 3 year old Commodore.  Still trying to work out how this works????  I'm sure there are many people in the world that would consider you extremely wealthy if you owned a 3 year old Commodore and others that would consider you extremely poor.  It's all a matter of perspective.
> 
> ...




malachii .... if God wanted you to drive a 3 year old commodore He would allow it by providing you with the means to do so. As long as you believe. If God wants you to drive a Bugatti Veyron He would allow you the means to do so. If you believe.

Anything is open to translation. Stay firm in your beliefs.


----------



## weatherbill (24 August 2010)

There is an update to the pre-quake tsunami that is supposed to hit

its at the web site, the 8/24 link by clicking my signature page


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2010)

chrisalex said:


> Hi Kennas. About October '09 I made an enquiry about ADY. I had   just bought 50k at 1.9 cents I was a newby and still very nervous about the share game. Your reply was very subtle, ADYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. They had the bi-annual share raising. It jumped to 2.4 cents and I jumped as well. But as we know, a monkey could make money this time last year. The tip was welcome.
> 
> chrisalex



Um, Forgot that one unfortunately. Glad you made a few quid.  Or not.


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> There is an update to the pre-quake tsunami that is supposed to hit
> 
> its at the web site, the 8/24 link by clicking my signature page



NO ONE SHOULD GO TO THIS LINK IN MY OPINION. 

WHY NOT PASTE IT HERE?

THERE MUST BE AN AGENDA.

DO NOT TRUST ANYONE THAT DIRECTS YOU TO ANOTHER SITE FOR INFORMATION.


----------



## Ruby (25 August 2010)

kennas said:


> NO ONE SHOULD GO TO THIS LINK IN MY OPINION.
> 
> WHY NOT PASTE IT HERE?
> 
> ...




I think you are absolutely right Kennas.   Initially I treated WB as a deluded joke, but I now think it is something more sinsister.  Have you noticed that every time interest in the thread flags, or one of his tsunami / mega-quake dates approaches, WB is back, ramping the thread.   His site is full of ranting nonsense, and preys on the gullible.

In my opinion, Weatherbill has a gigantic ego which feeds on constant attention and adulation, and he sees himself as some sort of latter-day profit.  Sad really.


----------



## tech/a (25 August 2010)

tech/a said:


> *I predict*
> 
> That when this disappears into insignificance---FORGOTTEN
> 
> ...




I have *100% accuracy*

I have been able to predict weeks in advance the outcome of this individuals ravings.

Remarkable---you have to admit!
See W/Bs link and add to his traffic.

Ill be in FIJI on 22nd sept with my surf board!

*Exposed*


----------



## Ruby (25 August 2010)

tech/a said:


> I have been able to predict weeks in advance the outcome of this individuals ravings.
> 
> Remarkable---you have to admit!




Remarkable Tech/a, I do admit!!!   And I bet you didn't need to draw cards out of a pack either!!


----------



## wayneL (25 August 2010)

tech/a said:


> I have *100% accuracy*
> 
> I have been able to predict weeks in advance the outcome of this individuals ravings.




Alright then! When exactly will the tsunami hit California?


----------



## tech/a (25 August 2010)

wayneL said:


> Alright then! When exactly will the tsunami hit California?




Still on this prediction Wayne.
When we get to October Im sure W/B will keep me busy with more of his.
I will say that I will be far more accurate with my predictions on *His predictions *than he is.


----------



## wayneL (25 August 2010)

tech/a said:


> Still on this prediction Wayne.
> When we get to October Im sure W/B will keep me busy with more of his.
> I will say that I will be far more accurate with my predictions on *His predictions *than he is.




Yeah but try doing it with a deck of cards!!


----------



## weatherbill (25 August 2010)

kennas said:


> NO ONE SHOULD GO TO THIS LINK IN MY OPINION.
> 
> WHY NOT PASTE IT HERE?
> 
> ...




Forum policy is that we are not supposed to put links up.
This is why I cannot put a link up directly


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> Forum policy is that we are not supposed to put links up.
> This is why I cannot put a link up directly



Well, imo, it's a slight glitch in the policy. Directing people to a link that happens to be in your signature is a shifty way of beating the policy. Maybe devious is a better word.


----------



## trainspotter (26 August 2010)

"Tidal waves couldn't save the world from Californication" is saying that even if a tsunami were to hit California, it wouldn't change the rest of the world from it's demise. Too far gone IMO.

Anthony Kiedis = God ?

Red Hot Chilli Peppers BTW.


----------



## Ruby (26 August 2010)

I think poor old Weatherbill sees himself as a biblical-type prophet and wants to predict something of biblical proportions - something to outdo The Flood and The Parting of the Red Sea - and what could be better than a tsunami and a 'mega' quake to hit the west coast of USA??  He would then have the recognition he craves!


----------



## weatherbill (26 August 2010)

Ruby said:


> I think poor old Weatherbill sees himself as a biblical-type prophet and wants to predict something of biblical proportions - something to outdo The Flood and The Parting of the Red Sea - and what could be better than a tsunami and a 'mega' quake to hit the west coast of USA??  He would then have the recognition he craves!




nope, not at all. shows your lack of DD on this.

8 more days peeps


----------



## trainspotter (26 August 2010)

weatherbill said:


> nope, not at all. shows your lack of DD on this.
> 
> 8 more days peeps




Funnily enuff I have just ordered my Bruce Montgomery 9 footer shaped quiver for the event. Beautiful round nose and double glass on deck for the rough and tumble. Blue pinstripes and quad finned. She will be a real beauty to ride. Just in case I don't make it and the board does I have had my name emblazoned in the stringer. Just in case. OK ?


----------



## Ruby (27 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Funnily enuff I have just ordered my Bruce Montgomery 9 footer shaped quiver for the event. Beautiful round nose and double glass on deck for the rough and tumble. Blue pinstripes and quad finned. She will be a real beauty to ride. Just in case I don't make it and the board does I have had my name emblazoned in the stringer. Just in case. OK ?




With state of the art equipment like that TS, how could you fail? Then you might even be more famous than WB.   He won't like that!


----------



## Santob (27 August 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Maybe it could house the homeless. Maybe it could help kids get off drugs. Maybe it could be spent on youth apprenticeships and training aussie kids to work in industries that are involved in the the future commodity demand (whether that be mining or agriculture). Maybe it could help empower people dependent on handouts to gain back their dignity through training and an eventual self-sufficient means of income?




Respectable churches contribute to the community with such activities. Scams like Hillsong use the money to build mega-halls and expand their "franchises".


----------



## weatherbill (1 September 2010)

only 2/3 days left

look for something to happen Sept 10/11/12th as well

put options  are great insurance


----------



## nunthewiser (1 September 2010)

LOL 
 luv u long time....


----------



## noie (1 September 2010)

weatherbill said:


> only 2/3 days left
> 
> look for something to happen Sept 10/11/12th as well
> 
> put options  are great insurance




As i an living in Japan (downtown Tokyo but on the water front)
Working for a West coast US Company
and
have all my investments in Aus...(most in materials) 

am i totally screwed?

(also i think the sit should say Fiji, not Fuji.. it a tsunami gets to 3384m (mt Fuji) we had all better work on our backstroke.)


----------



## wayneL (1 September 2010)

With all the:

*Warmists warning we'll all be crowded on mountain peaks surrounding by boiling ocean.

*Nationalists warning we'll be overrun with murderous Muslim fanatics

*Conspiracy theorists warning that we'll all be imprisoned in concentration camps by the Feds

*Nuclear conflagrations

*Nibaru

*Alien invasions 

*Dec 2012 

etc etc

I've always lived by the creed of "eat, drink and be merry, for tomorrow we die".

The problem is that I'm getting fat, I'm getting cirrhosis and I'm getting sick of being so blinkin' jolly all the time.

Could it be that the earth will just cruise on it's merry way without some sort of apocalypse spoiling everyone's day?


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2010)

The human species has not evolved far at all.

Sun worshipers sacrificed people when crops failed due to drought.
The world was flat and if you traveled over the horizon you simply fell off.

Now people are deluded enough to believe that they have been chosen to deliver the news of the worlds largest disaster in modern history via a Pack of cards!

*Yawn*


----------



## Twiddle (1 September 2010)

tech/a said:


> The human species has not evolved far at all.
> 
> Sun worshipers sacrificed people when crops failed due to drought.
> The world was flat and if you traveled over the horizon you simply fell off.
> ...




Your post reminded me of a quote from Aldous Huxley:

_“You never see animals going through the absurd and often horrible fooleries of magic and religion. It is the price he has to pay for being intelligent but not, as yet, quite intelligent enough.”_


----------



## trainspotter (1 September 2010)

noie said:


> As i an living in Japan (downtown Tokyo but on the water front)
> Working for a West coast US Company
> and
> have all my investments in Aus...(most in materials)
> ...




More chance of this happening then a tsunami ... afterall you do live in Tokyo !


----------



## Logique (1 September 2010)

> http://2ww4.blogspot.com/
> *US West Coast Major Catastrophic Earthquake/Tsunami* Coming September 2010!!!
> 
> Official time or start from prophetic signs given> *September 3rd, 2010*
> Hawaii, Fuji, Japan, NZ, *AU*, Philippines should also prepare for possible Tsunami!




I visited the site weatherbill...3 Sept, that's this Friday (Saturday Aus time). 

Oy gevalt!


----------



## weatherbill (1 September 2010)

tech/a said:


> The human species has not evolved far at all.
> 
> Sun worshipers sacrificed people when crops failed due to drought.
> The world was flat and if you traveled over the horizon you simply fell off.
> ...




People are so dilusional to think this all evolved by chance and mutations...LOL....now that is a strong dilusion!


----------



## explod (1 September 2010)

weatherbill said:


> only 2/3 days left
> 
> look for something to happen Sept 10/11/12th as well
> 
> put options  are great insurance




My take is it will be after the Presidential elections in the US.   

Wall Street will hold back the waters if required to control the sheeple IMVHO


----------



## trainspotter (1 September 2010)

weatherbill said:


> People are so dilusional to think this all evolved by chance and mutations...LOL....now that is a strong dilusion!




Yeppers ... God was having a good day when he made this one.


----------



## Ruby (1 September 2010)

weatherbill said:


> People are so *dilusional* to think this all evolved by chance and mutations...LOL....now that is a strong *dilusion*!




Weatherbill...... ramping the thread again I see.   You are such a hilarious fake!  Next time you are chatting to God, ask him to give you a quick spelling lesson.   It's "delusion"  not "dilusion".

(My bolds.)


----------



## noie (1 September 2010)

trainspotter said:


> More chance of this happening then a tsunami ... afterall you do live in Tokyo !




Ahh I live on the 14th floor, i'm happy with a lizard 

(starts selling gold and buying pork bellies)


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2010)

weatherbill said:


> People are so dilusional to think this all evolved by chance and mutations...LOL....now that is a strong dilusion!




To people like yourself who are incapable of scientific investigation it is impossible. You need something you can comprehend---a belief system to make your world "fit". Fine you are entitled to that and enjoy. But to expect people to nod knowingly in support of your ramblings will at best recieve this response---.

*Yawn.*

Already we have seen this hard and fast date of 3/09/10 (remember the august signs of confirmation) pushed out to 10/11/12 and as far as 22nd
soon this will blend with 2012 predictions---I'll also predict this site(weatherbills) and its contents are going to be around playing poker for many years to come.


----------



## trainspotter (1 September 2010)

I will let Stephen Hawking explain it to you ... afterall ... He is the greatest mind in the universe.


----------



## Julia (1 September 2010)

wayneL said:


> With all the:
> 
> *Warmists warning we'll all be crowded on mountain peaks surrounding by boiling ocean.
> 
> ...



Not a chance, now that Labor has formed an unholy alliance with the bloody Greens!


----------



## Logique (2 September 2010)

trainspotter said:


> I will let Stephen Hawking explain it to you ... afterall ... He is the greatest mind in the universe.



I wonder if science will win against the Green religion, 'cos it ain't looking too good lately. 

I reckon a good proportion, if not the majority, of the carbon tax-global warming crowd would never have read a scientific paper, and wouldn't be able to name an author if their lives depended on it.

Favourite trick of the Greens: claim that the science is settled. Through the aeons of the Earth's life, Cretaceous, Jurassic...suddenly, in the last 5 years...the science is settled! Imagine that!

We must immediately respond by making pensioners pay twice the price for electricity. Shut up poor folks, can't you see we're saving the earth here!


----------



## Ruby (2 September 2010)

weatherbill said:


> Ruby said:
> 
> 
> > I think poor old Weatherbill sees himself as a biblical-type prophet and wants to predict something of biblical proportions - something to outdo The Flood and The Parting of the Red Sea - and what could be better than a tsunami and a 'mega' quake to hit the west coast of USA??  He would then have the recognition he craves!
> ...




Doesn't the bible exhort us to beware of false prophets - such as you?  Surely *you *would know this WB?


----------



## nomore4s (2 September 2010)

weatherbill said:


> People are so dilusional to think this all evolved by chance and mutations...LOL....now that is a strong dilusion!




Hahaha, this from someone who claims to be able to receive signs from God through a pack of cards at a poker game. Priceless.

I think we all know who the delusional one is.


----------



## Twiddle (2 September 2010)

weatherbill said:


> People are so dilusional to think this all evolved by chance and mutations...LOL....now that is a strong dilusion!




150 years of evidence, compiled by thousands of scientists in the fields of; chemistry, biochemistry, genomics, cellular biology, molecular biology, comparative anatomy, geochemistry, geology, paleontology, paeleogeography (to name a few) all of it consistent and complimentary. 

Evolution is perhaps one of the most evidenced and strongest scientific theories we have.


----------



## bullet21 (2 September 2010)

Twiddle said:


> 150 years of evidence, compiled by thousands of scientists in the fields of; chemistry, biochemistry, genomics, cellular biology, molecular biology, comparative anatomy, geochemistry, geology, paleontology, paeleogeography (to name a few) all of it consistent and complimentary.
> 
> Evolution is perhaps one of the most evidenced and strongest scientific theories we have.




lol but then where's the missing link lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfucpGCm5hY


----------



## Sean K (2 September 2010)

Twiddle said:


> Evolution is perhaps one of the most evidenced and strongest scientific theories we have.



Come on Twiddle! Don't be so daft. It's all in the cards!!


----------



## Twiddle (2 September 2010)

kennas said:


> Come on Twiddle! Don't be so daft. It's all in the cards!!




Aaah, right you are, how could I be so blind.

Science has only brought us things such as; life saving medicine, Air travel, electricity, computers, satellites, clean drinking water and millions of other real benefits. 

Why trust something that has such a terrible track record?

Bring on the cards!


----------



## trainspotter (2 September 2010)

bullet21 said:


> lol but then where's the missing link lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfucpGCm5hY




Go and read post #216 for clarification.


----------



## Sean K (2 September 2010)

bullet21 said:


> lol but then where's the missing link lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfucpGCm5hY



HUH?


----------



## Chris45 (5 September 2010)

This thread has gone strangely silent! 

Earthquakes occur somewhere in the world nearly everyday but most of them are too insignificant to even rate a mention. The Christchurch quake, however, was quite significant by all reports and struck at 9:35 AM Friday, *3-September* PDT (US west coast).

Admittedly not the "Mega Quake Tsunami Sept 2010 US West Coast" that Weatherbill predicted, but after all of the scorn that was heaped on him in this thread, doesn’t that strike anyone as rather eerie?


----------



## Ruby (5 September 2010)

Chris45 said:


> This thread has gone strangely silent!
> 
> Earthquakes occur somewhere in the world nearly everyday but most of them are too insignificant to even rate a mention. The Christchurch quake, however, was quite significant by all reports and struck at 9:35 AM Friday, *3-September* PDT (US west coast).
> 
> Admittedly not the "Mega Quake Tsunami Sept 2010 US West Coast" that Weatherbill predicted, but after all of the scorn that was heaped on him in this thread, doesn’t that strike anyone as rather eerie?




No, it does not strike me as rather eerie at all.    New Zealand is part of the Pacific Rim and a sizeable earthquake has been expected in the region for decades (by scientists).  This is *not *the same as the 'mega' quake and tsunami WB predicted, and NZ is *not *the west coast of the USA.


----------



## Sean K (5 September 2010)

weatherbill said:


> only 2/3 days left
> 
> look for something to happen Sept 10/11/12th as well
> 
> put options  are great insurance



Or maybe 20/21/22nd?

Or maybe we're just diluded?


----------



## trainspotter (5 September 2010)

kennas said:


> Or maybe 20/21/22nd?
> 
> Or maybe we're just diluded?




LOLOL is that like being diluted?


----------



## trainspotter (5 September 2010)

Chris45 said:


> This thread has gone strangely silent!
> 
> Earthquakes occur somewhere in the world nearly everyday but most of them are too insignificant to even rate a mention. The Christchurch quake, however, was quite significant by all reports and struck at 9:35 AM Friday, *3-September* PDT (US west coast).
> 
> Admittedly not the "Mega Quake Tsunami Sept 2010 US West Coast" that Weatherbill predicted, but after all of the scorn that was heaped on him in this thread, doesn’t that strike anyone as rather eerie?




Not really Chris45 ...... afterall the nickname for New Zealand is *the Shaky Isles.*  The term derived from New Zealand's frequent seismic activity. The islands lie on the margin of two colliding tectonic plates, the Pacific and Indo-Australian Plates. Earthquakes are common, particularly in the southwest of the South Island and in the central North Island.

Ho hum ....... back to sleep until the next knee trembler hits.


----------



## Logique (5 September 2010)

Logique said:


> I visited the site weatherbill...3 Sept, that's this Friday (Saturday Aus time). Oy gevalt!



I mean seriously, over the weekend:

- an earthquake in Christchurch 
- big floods in Victoria
- a massive windstorm damaged a big area of southern NSW and the ACT -no electricity here all day.

Put those cards down weatherbill!


----------



## Julia (5 September 2010)

Spooky, isn't it!

Maybe it's just Weatherbill's interpretative skills that are lacking, and all the events Logique has listed really were there in the cards.

Isn't the extreme Australian weather (leaving the ChCh earthquake out for now) unusual for this time of the year?

Hope the power is back on soon for all those without it.  Maybe a foretaste of what may be in store for us when Bob Brown succeeds in closing down the coal fired power stations?


----------



## spooly74 (6 September 2010)

Julia said:


> Spooky, isn't it!
> 
> Maybe it's just Weatherbill's interpretative skills that are lacking, and all the events Logique has listed really were there in the cards.




Rest assured wb's working on that right now. Stay tuned 

Does he get any credit for smaller quakes?



> MAG  UTC DATE-TIME y/m/d h:m:s  LAT deg  LON deg  DEPTH km   Region
> MAP  5.0   2010/09/03 22:12:35   -31.625    -67.823  93.8   SAN JUAN, ARGENTINA
> MAP  2.8   2010/09/03 21:41:22    50.156    179.546  31.8   RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA
> MAP  5.3   2010/09/03 21:15:31    42.781    145.412  66.4   HOKKAIDO, JAPAN REGION
> ...




http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.html


----------



## Chris45 (6 September 2010)

It’s easy to be a hubristic cynic these days but this just struck me as a very curious set of coincidences.

A *Christ*ian (not a gypsy fortune teller, etc), living on the US west coast, predicts a major earthquake on a certain date. A major earthquake duly occurs *on cue in his time zone*, but on the opposite side of the Pacific Ocean, in *Christ*church (not Wellington or Dunedin or any of the many other towns along the east coast of NZ). I think this is a good example of fact being stranger than fiction.

With Stephen Hawking admitting that the universe is so complicated that we may never be able to understand it, and with our top mathematicians and cosmologists hypothesizing about multiple parallel universes in their attempts to explain things, who knows what mysterious forces are at work in our lives. With all that we think we know, we really know very little! We don’t even fully understand what we’re made of or how we function, let alone the precise nature of the fundamental forces that we are aware of.

I believe in the known knowns and I use Google to help me with the unknown knowns. I *hope* that science will eventually be able to explain the many known unknowns and I don’t waste too much time pondering the unknown unknowns but I think it’s prudent to keep an open mind.


----------



## tech/a (6 September 2010)

With over 150 quakes a week over the world thats 7800 a year and 20,000 since this card player started predicting---youll continue to see dates magnatudes and "coincidences" everytime you look at it.
There will be earth quakes next week in California
and next week and last week and xmas and after xmas.
So to in the pacific region there will be 100% chance of earth quakes.
Nothing un usual about these!!


----------



## Chris45 (6 September 2010)

tech/a said:


> With over 150 quakes a week over the world thats 7800 a year



Yes, but how many of these quakes make headlines around the world like the Christchurch quake did? As I said before, most of them are too insignificant to even rate a mention.

Sure, pick a date at random and there will almost certainly be an earthquake somewhere, but would you care to predict the date of the next major earthquake that makes world headlines because of the destruction it causes in a large city?


----------



## Ruby (6 September 2010)

Chris45 said:


> Yes, but how many of these quakes make headlines around the world like the Christchurch quake did? As I said before, most of them are too insignificant to even rate a mention.
> 
> Sure, pick a date at random and there will almost certainly be an earthquake somewhere, but would you care to predict the date of the next major earthquake that makes world headlines because of the destruction it causes in a large city?




Chris, Weatherbill did *NOT *predict the Christchurch earthquake.   He specifically predicted one on the west Coast of USA which would devastate the whole of the west coast.  *This did not happen* and therefore WB was *wrong*.  As others have said, there are earthquakes every day somewhere in the world.  On any day of the year, somewhere in the world there will be some of the following happening..... extreme weather patterns, earthquakes, volcanic eruptions, violent storms, hurricanes, tornados, bushfires, tidal waves etc, etc.   These are everyday occurrences in our world.

To credit WB with a correct prediction would be like me saying "I predict a twister in Louisianna tomorrow tomorrow" and then claiming  prophetic powers because there is a violent storm in Sydney.  Bit of a stretch, don't you think?

Do you think that if I predicted the sun will rise tomorrow I might be correct?


----------



## Chris45 (6 September 2010)

Ruby, I agree Weatherbill was not 100% perfect with his prediction but I do think it’s rather unfair that he received the deluge of scorn and ridicule that he did. I don’t know what the probability of correctly picking the date of a *major* earthquake is but I imagine it’s fairly small – perhaps less than 0.005, so I just think it’s interesting that the quake transpired as it did. You apparently see nothing unusual about it so we obviously see things differently.


----------



## tech/a (6 September 2010)

Chris45 said:


> Ruby, I agree Weatherbill was not 100% perfect with his prediction but I do think it’s rather unfair that he received the deluge of scorn and ridicule that he did. I don’t know what the probability of correctly picking the date of a *major* earthquake is but I imagine it’s fairly small – perhaps less than 0.005, so I just think it’s interesting that the quake transpired as it did. You apparently see nothing unusual about it so we obviously see things differently.




Hang on the guy wasnt predicting a major quake.
He was/is predicting California falling into the ocean and the maga tsunami that results will wipe out FIJI/JAPAN/West Coast of America and anything else that gets in its way. 
This is how easy it is This month possibly 14th to 18th of Sept there will be a quake of over 7.
I know this because Im a Quack!
Deal me in.


----------



## Ruby (6 September 2010)

Chris45 said:


> Ruby, I agree Weatherbill was *not 100% perfect *with his prediction but I do think it’s rather unfair that he received the deluge of scorn and ridicule that he did. I don’t know what the probability of correctly picking the date of a *major* earthquake is but I imagine it’s fairly small – perhaps less than 0.005, so I just think it’s interesting that the quake transpired as it did. You apparently see nothing unusual about it so we obviously see things differently.




Chris, why do you think it's unfair that WB was scorned?  You yourself deferred to Stephen Hawking and others of his ilk, and then wanted to give credence to an interpretation of a sequence of cards drawn out of a deck.  Opposite ends of the stick!

WB wasn't only *"not 100% perfect", *he was completely wrong.  He can't be "a little bit correct" about this any more than you can be a "little bit pregnant".  Anyone can predict that an earthquake will occur tomorrow with as much certainty as one can predict the sun will rise.  Let's face it, Weatherbill's prediction was a complete dud!  He predicted a tsunami and a 'mega' quake that would wipe out the west coast of USA.  It didn't happen.  He was 100% wrong.

No, I see nothing unusual about the NZ quake happening when it did.  It is important to keep a sense of perspective here.  The NZ quake was expected, they are not unusual.  It happened to coincide with the date of Weatherbill's very different prediction.  There is no reason to infer any supernatural meaning from that.

(My bolds in the quote from Chris45)


----------



## Ruby (6 September 2010)

Chris45 said:


> I don’t know what the probability of correctly picking the date of a *major* earthquake is but I imagine it’s fairly small – perhaps less than 0.005...........




Incidentally, a quick Google search revealed that there have been 8 earthquakes this year of magnitude 6 and above, so the chances of predicting the date of a major earthquake so far this year would have been 1 in 30 - one a month.  Quite good odds, I would say.


----------



## Chris45 (6 September 2010)

tech/a said:


> This is how easy it is This month possibly 14th to 18th of Sept there will be a quake of over 7.



Bit vague there Tech so could you specify a particular date (your timezone) and also name the city affected so we can look for coincidences when it happens? Also, it has to be a quake that makes headlines around the world, otherwise it doesn't count. 

Ruby, what I'm saying is that there are too many known unknowns for me to be able to completely rule out what we currently regard as 'supernatural'. Not so long ago, disease and mental illnesses were attributed to supernatural influences. If the *best* minds in the world are now talking about *parallel universes* then I think anything is possible.

If someone were to accurately predict the date of the next *primary* turning point in the XJO and said it was going to be a top, but it turned out to be a bottom instead, would you not give him at least some credit for getting the date right, or does it have to be all or nothing?

I've made a few reasonably accurate predictions in the last twenty years so does that qualify me for the highly esteemed 'duck' status?



Ruby said:


> Incidentally, a quick Google search revealed that there have been 8 earthquakes this year of magnitude 6 and above, so the chances of predicting the date of a major earthquake so far this year would have been 1 in 30 - one a month.  Quite good odds, I would say.



Did they make headlines around the world?  The last one I remember was Haiti.


----------



## tech/a (6 September 2010)

> Bit vague there Tech so could you specify a particular date (your timezone) and also name the city affected so we can look for coincidences when it happens? Also, it has to be a quake that makes headlines around the world, otherwise it doesn't count.




Seems the tuning fork is out---I keep getting the joker!


----------



## tech/a (6 September 2010)

Probability of a 7.0 quake in the next year in L/A area .005%(Pik 2)
Probability of a mega quake 9.0 in the next year .000% (Pik 1)


----------



## trainspotter (6 September 2010)

OOOOOeerrr ... this thread has taken a turn for the worst. We are now justifying a nutjob with parallel universes and Stephen Hawking principles.

This godbothering, card reading psychophant was/is predicting California falling into the ocean and the maga tsunami that results will wipe out FIJI/JAPAN/West Coast of America and anything else that gets in its way.

Here is what I predict ..... there will be another earthquake somewhere in the world. There will be a flood somewhere in the world. There will be a tsunami somewhere in the world. There will be a catastrophic event somewhere in the world.

AND I don't need a set of stacked cards to predict this.


----------



## Julia (6 September 2010)

Ruby said:


> No, I see nothing unusual about the NZ quake happening when it did.  It is important to keep a sense of perspective here.  The NZ quake was expected, they are not unusual.



Not unusual????   As someone who spent my entire life in Christchurch until coming here to live relatively recently, I can assure that the event of the weekend is hugely unusual.  Perhaps you have no real idea of the level of devastation, Ruby.  Thousands of homes are either in ruins or have to be demolished.  They are still experiencing aftershocks.

It will take billions of dollars, huge human effort, and more than a year for even the stoic New Zealanders to repair what has happened.

Meantime, hundreds of people whose families' homes are also destroyed are having to sleep on the floor of school halls etc.

Ruby, this quake was of around the same magnitude as the one in Haiti which killed nearly 300,000 people, for god's sake.  And you don't think it was unusual or noteworthy?

It's simply a tribute to the good building codes in NZ and the fact that most people were asleep when it began that there has not been significant loss of life.

New Zealand is Australia's closest neighbour, and supposed to be the object of genuine affection under all the ribbing which occurs on both sides.
I'm blown away by the fact that there has been no appeal for any funds to assist the people of Christchurch.

But hell, who cares, nothing unusual happening there.


----------



## derty (6 September 2010)

Ruby said:


> Incidentally, a quick Google search revealed that there have been 8 earthquakes this year of magnitude 6 and above, so the chances of predicting the date of a major earthquake so far this year would have been 1 in 30 - one a month.  Quite good odds, I would say.



Not sure where you got those numbers from Ruby but they are a bit off the mark. In the last 30 days there have been 8 quakes greater than mag 6 and 3 greater than mag 7 (That is with the site recording the NZ quake as 5.1 as they seemed to have only recorded the smaller initial quake that preceded the main two big ones by a few seconds). 
http://www.iris.edu/seismon/last30.html (last 30 days from when you click this link)

When you look at the global averages for earthquakes you can expect around 200 magnitude 6 quakes and 20 magnitude 7 quakes. So there is a reasonable chance that one greater than 6.0 will occur on every second day. Also bearing in mind the relative devastation (read newsworthiness) of the quake also is dependant on the depth, the direction of movement of the shifting blocks of earth, the proximity to population masses, the resilience of the structures and if it occurs in 1st world or 3rd world centres.


----------



## Julia (6 September 2010)

Interesting chart, derty, thank you.
So a magnitude 7 earthquake is equivalent to the Hiroshima bomb.
Still think it's nothing unusual Ruby?


----------



## derty (6 September 2010)

Julia said:


> Ruby, this quake was of around the same magnitude as the one in Haiti which killed nearly 300,000 people, for god's sake.  And you don't think it was unusual or noteworthy?



As I mentioned in the previous post the effect of an earthquake is dependant on quite a few factors with magnitude just being one of them. e.g the Haiti quake had a magnitude of 7.0 and killed almost 300,00 people, where as the magnitude 8.8 in Chile had a waveform 63 times greater than the Haiti quake and released just over 500 times the energy and only little over 500 people were killed. 



Julia said:


> It's simply a tribute to the good building codes in NZ and the fact that most people were asleep when it began that there has not been significant loss of life.



I was reading somewhere today that this quake may have been a blessing in disguise, as due to the lack of any recent large earthquakes, Christchurch has a lot of older brick buildings whereas most of the other high risk cities don't any more. If you look at the bright side, this quake has allowed most of those brittle buildings to be removed with no loss of life whereas in a really big quake they would be totally disaggregated piles of bricks.



Julia said:


> New Zealand is Australia's closest neighbour, and supposed to be the object of genuine affection under all the ribbing which occurs on both sides.
> I'm blown away by the fact that there has been no appeal for any funds to assist the people of Christchurch.



It may be that it is always Wellington that is the place that is expected to get wrecked sooner or later as it is based on the Alpine fault whereas Christchurch is located to the south of the transverse structure that joins the Alpine Fault to the main northern fault structure and was always at less of a risk. 

I was told that due to the fact that for Wellington it is a case of when, not if the place gets levelled an international response system is already in place. Immediately following the quake the centre of Wellington will initially be abandoned and left to it's own devices as it is expected to be levelled and ruptured gas mains and no water supply will make it extremely dangerous. Then various nations have response roles locked in. The USA will be supplying heavy lifting equipment. The Japanese will be supplying the bulk of the experienced rescue personnel. A combined effort between the EU, the UK and Canada will be supplying temporary shelter and foodstuffs. And Australia will be supplying 500,000 replacement Kiwi's. 



Julia said:


> Interesting chart, derty, thank you.
> So a magnitude 7 earthquake is equivalent to the Hiroshima bomb.
> Still think it's nothing unusual Ruby?



The Hiroshima bomb was actually a bit more powerful than a magnitude 6 quake.


----------



## Chris45 (7 September 2010)

Julia said:


> I'm blown away by the fact that there has been no appeal for any funds to assist the people of Christchurch.



Good point Julia! I suppose our Govt is bogged down with other matters at the moment but I hope that assistance will be forthcoming when they finally get their act together. I'm very relieved that there were no deaths or serious injuries there and I think some help is already on its way:

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-new...ities-offer-nz-assistance-20100904-14v3u.html

_Australian charities are preparing to assist their brother and sister organisations across the ditch after an earthquake caused massive damage on New Zealand's South Island.

The 7.1 magnitude quake, which struck near Christchurch at about 4.30am local time (2.30am AEST) on Saturday, has destroyed buildings and infrastructure.

St Vincent de Paul Society National President Syd Tutton said he had sent a notice across to the New Zealand St Vincent de Paul society to offer assistance.

"We'll certainly provide as much assistance as we can," he said.

"It's just a little bit hard to ascertain what assistance is required at this stage."

"But fortunately there have been no reports of deaths."

A spokeswoman for Australia's Salvation Army director of emergency services Norm Archer Been said they had also been in contact with their New Zealand counterparts to offer assistance.

"We're open to any requests that are made, but it's difficult to know at this stage the extent of the damage," the spokeswoman said.

"It's possible an appeal could be launched as well."_


----------



## Chris45 (7 September 2010)

tech/a said:


> Probability of a 7.0 quake in the next year in L/A area .005%(Pik 2)



Therefore, the probability of a minimum 7.0 quake on a specific date in the next year in L/A area is about 0.00001. Not very good odds but, come on Tech, you can do it. L/A is now the specified area so just think of a number between 1 and 31 and then a number between 1 and 12.

Anyone who could nail the March-09 bottom like you did is an inspired guru. I'm not sure which force is inspiring you (perhaps the same force that inspires Tom Joseph), and the fact that you choose to be represented by a *black* duck worries me a bit (cue Exorcist theme), but when King Duck speaks, my humble ears will be straining to catch every golden word. 

OK, so this is all just a bit of fun but wouldn't we all get a shock if you did call it correctly!!! I doubt that I'll put any money on it but I'm certainly all ears for your next call on the XJO.


----------



## Ruby (7 September 2010)

Julia said:


> Ruby, this quake was of around the same magnitude as the one in Haiti which killed nearly 300,000 people, for god's sake.  *And you don't think it was unusual or noteworthy*?




Julia, I am well aware of the level of devastation in Christchurch, and I fully acknowledge how dreadful it is for everyone, but as demonstrated by other posters, a mag 7 earthquake is not unusual.  I did *not *say it is not notewothy.  Of course it is!  Please do not misqote me.
(My bolds and underline)



derty said:


> Not sure where you got those numbers from Ruby but they are a bit off the mark. In the last 30 days there have been 8 quakes greater than mag 6 and 3 greater than mag 7 (That is with the site recording the NZ quake as 5.1 as they seemed to have only recorded the smaller initial quake that preceded the main two big ones by a few seconds).
> http://www.iris.edu/seismon/last30.html (last 30 days from when you click this link)
> 
> When you look at the global averages for earthquakes you can expect around 200 magnitude 6 quakes and 20 magnitude 7 quakes. So there is a reasonable chance that one greater than 6.0 will occur on every second day. Also bearing in mind the relative devastation (read newsworthiness) of the quake also is dependant on the depth, the direction of movement of the shifting blocks of earth, the proximity to population masses, the resilience of the structures and if it occurs in 1st world or 3rd world centres.




Derty, as I said it was just a quick Google search to demonstrate the point that such earthquakes are not uncommon.  I can't quote the link, and I am quite willing to stand corrrected.


----------



## Ruby (7 September 2010)

Chris45 said:


> Ruby, what I'm saying is that there are too many known unknowns for me to be able to completely rule out what we currently regard as 'supernatural'. Not so long ago, disease and mental illnesses were attributed to supernatural influences. If the *best* minds in the world are now talking about *parallel universes* then I think anything is possible.




Chris, I agree with you that there are still many unknowns, that it is important to have an open mind, and that anything is possible.   Where I disagree is in giving credence to Weatherbill for making a partially accurate prediction, which in my opinion he did not.  I'll leave it there.


----------



## nomore4s (7 September 2010)

Chris45 said:


> Ruby, I agree Weatherbill was not 100% perfect with his prediction but I do think it’s rather unfair that he received the deluge of scorn and ridicule that he did. I don’t know what the probability of correctly picking the date of a *major* earthquake is but I imagine it’s fairly small – perhaps less than 0.005, so I just think it’s interesting that the quake transpired as it did. You apparently see nothing unusual about it so we obviously see things differently.




Hahaha, is it any wonder cults and nutbags like Weatherbill survive and manage to fleece people of their hard earned.

The fact is Weatherbill's prediction was wrong but just because a major event happens on the other side of the world at around the same time he gets credited with predicting it - you have got to be kidding me


----------



## Mofra (7 September 2010)

Julia said:


> I'm blown away by the fact that there has been no appeal for any funds to assist the people of Christchurch.



1 city, large number of insured premises, no loss of life, first world country.

Compare that to Pakistan with millions homeless, much of their fertile land destroyed, little infrastructure, and currupt gorvernment meaning aid organisations are setting up their own distribution networks.

I think people would be outraged if there *was* a wide-ranging appeal for funds.


----------



## bellenuit (7 September 2010)

Chris45 said:


> Therefore, the probability of a minimum 7.0 quake on a specific date in the next year in L/A area is about 0.00001.




Don't forget that there are probably thousands of charlatans out there who are predicting a severe LA earthquake on specific dates and their predictions taken together probably cover ever day of the year ten times over. 

When a big earthquake does arrive, the few that were right will be telling us about their special powers to converse with the deity. We will hear nothing from the others until one of their countless predictions happens. 

Even those not right about the LA prediction will still be justifying their predictions with statements that they forgot to adjust to changes in the calendar made by Caesar or whoever, or that their dream said it would be a Pacific city with a religious sounding name and they incorrectly assumed it to be "Los Angeles" instead of "Christchurch"


----------



## Chris45 (7 September 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Hahaha, is it any wonder cults and nutbags like Weatherbill survive and manage to fleece people of their hard earned.



You mean like *this*?   Did Weatherbill fleece people of their hard earned savings? I must have missed that bit.


----------



## malachii (7 September 2010)

Julia said:


> New Zealand is Australia's closest neighbour, and supposed to be the object of genuine affection under all the ribbing which occurs on both sides.
> I'm blown away by the fact that there has been no appeal for any funds to assist the people of Christchurch.




G'day Julia

I beg to differ - there is a relief program under way.

TAS sending planeload of fresh water, Vic sending planeload of med supplies, NSW sending planeload of food, WA sending boatload of steel and QLD sending planeload of replacement Kiwis.

malachii

PS - Was this a bit too soon?????


----------



## trainspotter (7 September 2010)

Apparently New Zealand is sending a planeload of sheep in return.


----------



## Julia (7 September 2010)

derty said:


> I was reading somewhere today that this quake may have been a blessing in disguise, as due to the lack of any recent large earthquakes, Christchurch has a lot of older brick buildings whereas most of the other high risk cities don't any more. If you look at the bright side, this quake has allowed most of those brittle buildings to be removed with no loss of life whereas in a really big quake they would be totally disaggregated piles of bricks.



That's a reasonable point, of course.  But it's sad to see some of Christchurch's original and beautiful old buildings gone.





> And Australia will be supplying 500,000 replacement Kiwi's.



NZ would always make them welcome anytime, regardless of earthquakes.



Mofra said:


> 1 city, large number of insured premises, no loss of life, first world country.



You could say that Australia is also a first world country, assume large number of insured premises, and a confined area regarding last year's bushfires.   But it didn't take long for an appeal to be started for those people.   It's less about money than a showing of support.


> I think people would be outraged if there *was* a wide-ranging appeal for funds.



Do you?  Ah well, I guess we all have different outlooks.



malachii said:


> G'day Julia
> 
> I beg to differ - there is a relief program under way.
> 
> ...



Really?  Do you have a link to all this largesse?


----------



## nomore4s (7 September 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Hahaha, is it any wonder cults and nutbags _*like*_ Weatherbill survive and manage to fleece people of their hard earned.






Chris45 said:


> You mean like *this*?   Did Weatherbill fleece people of their hard earned savings? I must have missed that bit.




I never said Weatherbill fleeced anyone - see the *like*. I'm just implying that the fact people fall for this sort of nonsense allows con artists & cults to exist. 

It amazes me that you are even taking him half seriously.


----------



## Chris45 (7 September 2010)

nomore4s said:


> It amazes me that you are even taking him half seriously.



I simply said I thought it was curious/interesting that the Christchurch quake transpired as it did but, obviously, posting anything other than ridicule and condemnation of Weatherbill in this thread is like stirring up a fire-ant’s nest so I’ll leave it there.


----------



## malachii (7 September 2010)

Julia said:


> Really?  Do you have a link to all this largesse?




Sorry Julia - a very poor bad taste joke.  In future I'll keep my attempted humour to myself.

malachii


----------



## trainspotter (7 September 2010)

malachii said:


> Sorry Julia - a very poor bad taste joke.  In future I'll keep my attempted humour to myself.
> 
> malachii




I got the joke malachii ... I even posted a response. Never give up trying !


----------



## Julia (7 September 2010)

trainspotter said:


> I got the joke malachii ... I even posted a response. Never give up trying !



Your response was duly noted.  Perhaps I'm lacking in being unable to see the situation as funny, but I have friends and family who have lost their homes and it simply doesn't seem all that funny to them, or to me.


----------



## trainspotter (8 September 2010)

Guess in this situation all you can do is try and make light of the situation ... afterall what else can you do? If you lose your sense of humour you are lost IMO. Life is too serious as it is without looking on the bright side every now and again. 

We have Weatherbill predicting MEGA Tsunamis and California to fall into the ocean all because he read a pack of cards at a Texas Fold 'em game and God instructed him to go and tell the world the dates. Now that is funny.


----------



## Ruby (8 September 2010)

trainspotter said:


> We have Weatherbill predicting MEGA Tsunamis and California to fall into the ocean all because he read a pack of cards at a Texas Fold 'em game and God instructed him to go and tell the world the dates. Now that is funny.




WB has now apologised (on his website) for his error.   Apparently the devil deceived him.


----------



## trainspotter (8 September 2010)

Ruby said:


> WB has now apologised (on his website) for his error.   Apparently the devil deceived him.




Does this mean I have to put the cover back on the 9 foot Bruce Montgomery shaped quiver ?? Awwwwwww shucks.


----------



## tech/a (8 September 2010)

> Apparently the devil deceived him.




This guy just gets better.
Now there is a Devil as well.
Obviously he's the Joker in the deck!


----------



## Twiddle (8 September 2010)

This thread is a classic showpiece for typical psychological flaws humans posses such as confirmation bias and cognitive dissonance.

These types of people never say "Gee, my prediction was wrong. Perhaps I am wrong about having magic powers? Perhaps I have been mistaken all along?"

Instead they justify their failing by inventing excuses. This behavior is common to most people, not just the "crazy" ones.

James Randi, an ex magician, runs a challenge called "The million dollar challenge" which provides a prize of $1,000,000 (obviously  ) to anyone who can prove they have paranormal abilities.

The James Randi foundation and the claimants are both involved in designing the test in such a way as to be fair to the claimant and allow them to demonstrate the claimed ability (if they actually do posses it) but also to ensure any chance of cheating or self deception is eliminated. Once a test protocol is agreed upon by the claimant and the James Randi foundation, the test is performed.

Unsurprisingly, no one claimant has ever demonstrated paranormal abilities.

However... every single person who has failed, has blamed the James Randi foundation for their failure, not themselves or a lack of paranormal ability.


----------



## bullet21 (8 September 2010)

Twiddle said:


> This thread is a classic showpiece for typical psychological flaws humans posses such as confirmation bias and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> These types of people never say "Gee, my prediction was wrong. Perhaps I am wrong about having magic powers? Perhaps I have been mistaken all along?"
> 
> ...




Randi is a legend. This clip never gets old

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB9Hf7ERvXE


----------

